# Naruto 680 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jun 4, 2014)

Predicting is the goal.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Revolution (Jun 4, 2014)

More Bleach-length fighting with major plot delay for fancy poses.

Maybe backstory in 681 or 683


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2014)

the fight continues in the moon?
Anyway their only chance is whatever Hagoromo gave them.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2014)

Naruto and sasuke learn the air dancing walking technique


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 4, 2014)

Everyone dies by liquid hot magma. Cena Kaguya wins.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 4, 2014)

I predict Naruto will use a Bijuu Mode of Son Goku (lava) to save them all. And/Or Sasuke's Susanoo hill be enough.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 4, 2014)

Sakura dies. Kakashi dies.

Manga ends with Naruto and genderbend Sasuke making hot love.

Screencap this post.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kaguya you got some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 4, 2014)

Fatality said:


> Believe it!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Last 3 panels.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

the forums were down for four hours


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 4, 2014)

I think Naruto will use the Gudoudama to save them or he will use something from Son.
Or Naruto will make them fly somehow.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 4, 2014)

More useless reaction panels.

Madara's head piece comes into play somehow.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 4, 2014)

Edo kages will appear not sure what they're gonna do but I predict 

Tobirama and Minato getting involved with the fight somehow.


Edit: I wonder If Sasuke's susanoo can be useful against Kaguya's Lava.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jun 4, 2014)

i predict next chappy............ nardo lives


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 4, 2014)

Sasuke use his warp jump thing to get to ever one before he use his susanoo to fly. Naruto will then heal Obito. Who then use his warping to get them all out of the lava room.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Edo kages will appear not sure what they're gonna do but I predict
> 
> Tobirama and Minato getting involved with the fight somehow.
> 
> ...



It can fly. So yeah, he's good.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 4, 2014)

Hope Kaguya gives us some info about her and her sons.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 4, 2014)

*Chapter 680 Prediction:*   Kaguya's Revenge

Sasuke uses Susanoo and Naruto uses Kage Bunshin to save themselves and everyone from the lava lake.  Kaguya is amused.   Naruto then blurts out at Kaguya and she starts to monologue how she was betrayed by her sons and wants revenge on the entire world for spurning her.


----------



## RBL (Jun 4, 2014)

*Chapter 680 Prediction* : Neji revives.


----------



## Mima-sama (Jun 4, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 680 Prediction:*   Kaguya's Revenge
> 
> Sasuke uses Susanoo and Naruto uses Kage Bunshin to save themselves and everyone from the lava lake.  Kaguya is amused.   Naruto then blurts out at Kaguya and she starts to monologue how she was betrayed by her sons and wants revenge on the entire world for spurning her.


^^^This, only with a slight change to the last part-- she doesn't want revenge on the world, she wants revenge on the people of the Moon, who exiled her to Earth. That's why she's amassing an army.


*Spoiler*: _Warning, crack prediction contained within_ 



She decides at the last minute to warp them all back to safety, and when Naruto questions why, she warps over to Kakashi and pulls off his mask, revealing his face. 
Everyone stares because he is devastatingly handsome. Kakashi is flummoxed. Then, Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Kaguya all give each other high-fives, because *all along it was an elaborate ruse to unmask Kakashi.*
Everyone is released from the IT cocoons, including Neji who was only pretending to be dead. And they all lived happily ever after~!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding they're all going to die horribly!


----------



## Sin3dd (Jun 4, 2014)

The fight continues. Team 7 can't do anything at all to save the Allied Shinobi Forces from turning into White Zetsu Clones.
Kaguya overwhelms Team 7. Edo Kages appears.
Fighting and fighting, nobody can't beat Kaguya. Feels like this is the end for everyone, no escape.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 4, 2014)

I predict next week Kishi will receive a cease and desist letter from Disney because Anakin and Obiwan are already fighting in that river of lava.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 4, 2014)

I can already see the prophecy... where the blue eyed kid will play with bijus... so the play begins now...naruto will use all bijus powers and abilities to fight kaguya.... in that lava cave naruto will borrow Son's lava cloak to nulify the lava effects there...sasuke might use susano to protect himself (or naruto will share chakra cloak and too will use that lava element to make their cloak like his)... which will piss off kaguya xD  she might try to use other places that kinda share elements to the bijus (maybe that's why hogoromo made them like that to represent all realms that kaguya can use)


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 4, 2014)

I predict the story of kaguya. The brother of Hagoromo.
Naruto saves the ass of all of them.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2014)

Have we gotten the sketches kishi drew for this chapter that where behind the color page?


Maybe obito wakes up and uses kamui on everyone, doubt the guy is dead he is cockroach 

Or they learn to fly


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 4, 2014)

Zetsu takes over...in 100 chapters, it's how it works.

For now, Naruto and co survive their game of "Floor is lava", Kaguya just keeps hyping herself up, probably some cliffhanger. Get the impression Kaguya's fight wont last too long, the set up for her defeat seems already in place(In the form of those marks on Naruto's and Sasuke's hands, may be more needed but it's probably all taken care of now and just need to flesh the fight out a little).


----------



## Cjones (Jun 4, 2014)

Something happens. 

I'm also wondering if we'll start getting info again on the famous places and what not.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

Next chapter; the scene changes to Tattooine and we see C-3PO and R2-D2 walking across the desert


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2014)

Team & lands to Kamui Diemnsion, or Edo Kages makes shit out of Kaguya


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2014)

How are Team 7 going to get to the Kamui Dimension? Both Obito and Madara are dead?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 4, 2014)

> Edo Kages makes shit out of Kaguya



     .


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 4, 2014)

who knows the Kamui Dimension is where Hamura lives, or it is a prison made by Kaguya


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow 5/5 chapter to me Kaguya's a badass!! xD
Anyway, I predict that they obviously all get saved in some random way (Sasuke summons hawk, Hokages come in to save them, etc)
Sakura's probably gonna do something rash/stupid its been hinted..
Obito's coming back with Susanoo soon
Naruto restores Minato's arms
Kaguya's about to explain alot of shit


----------



## Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> *Have we gotten the sketches kishi drew for this chapter that where behind the color page?*
> 
> 
> Maybe obito wakes up and uses kamui on everyone, doubt the guy is dead he is cockroach
> ...



What sketches?


----------



## Weapon (Jun 5, 2014)

The sketches were just a rough outline of the color spread [Final Result]


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 5, 2014)

First Sasuke uses Susanoo to save himself and Naruto uses another bijuu ability not only to save himself but also to try and save Kakashi, Obito and Sakura. Probably Choumei's. I'd say either Kishi goes the "All you need is faith and trust and a little of Choumei's dust" route or the Rasencopter route in which Naruto uses a FRS+Choumei power to fly. In any case Naruto is too late to save all three but in the nick of time the Edo hokages arrive via Hiraishin and help out. Saved from immediate peril Kaguya kicks Naruto and Sasuke around for a bit and talks about how her traitorous sons struck her in the back the last time she used MT, but also about how it took both of them to stand up to her and that Naruto and Sasuke together only have Hagoromo's power. Such blatant disregard to the Evil Overlord list can't go unpunished and the clock starts ticking for Hamura's appearance on the battlefield.

Anyways, Naruto and Sasuke fight Kaguya, but they can only barely keep up with her, while the Edokages + Kakashi and Sakuya look on and try to analyze the situation. If Tobirama is there he'll reveal a bit of Senju lore how Uchiha and Senju had two cousing clans in the Uzumaki and the Hyuuga. They notice Kaguya's Byakugan and her horns and one of the Edohokage has an epiphany and recognizes the similarities between Kaguya and the Shiki Fujin. Upon that discovery Minato uses the ultimate Uzumaki jutsu which surpasses even the regular Shiki Fujin to bring Hamura onto the battlefield.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 5, 2014)

bring the Shinigami on the field?


----------



## Doolander (Jun 5, 2014)

WSJ preview:


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2014)

Now that there's a woman on the battlefield, I predict Shikamaru will show up.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Jun 5, 2014)

FLASHBACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We finally bout to get the whole story. More than likely holes are gonna be field in about major stuff that has been left in the air

3rd legendary place & the masters the rain over all three of them.

itachi's god weapons. Especially the blade that has the same power as Infinite tsukiyami

Byakugan being kaguya's natural eye power and how it relates to the hyuuga's. The branch and head will be explained also.


Some other things I can't remember right now


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 5, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> bring the Shinigami on the field?



Well, yes. Now that Hamura has a name he has got to make an appearance and interact either with Kaguya or with Naruto or both. And there has to be at least some effort made to tie him into the story and connect him with the characters. Something previously established which is now cast in a different light. That something is I believe the Shinigami. It has horns like Kaguya, has a similar fashion sense it is connected to the main character. It would be fitting for the Shinigami to be Hamura.
However the regular Shinigami won't be enough. None of the users of Shiki Fujin could hope to do Kaguya any damage with it. Minato could barely seal half of the Kyuubi and Sarutobi had trouble with the Edo hokages and Oro. Kaguya is on a different level. The logical conclusion is that the Shinigami would have to get some upgrade. And ideally that won't just make him stronger, but also give the Shinigami some self awareness so he can talk, else it would be boring.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Jun 5, 2014)

What does the wsj preview say? Can someone Translate? TakL?


----------



## Syntaxis (Jun 5, 2014)

Just wondering...

If a regular genin has a powerlevel of 10.
A regular chuunin is at around 30.
And a good jounin around 100.
3-Tomoe Uchiha at around 150.
A Kage level nin would be around 150 to 200.
Jinchuuriki untrained at 100 to 300.
Unnatural rinnegan user at 250 to 300.
A sage ninja at around 300.
And a mangekyou sharingan user at 350.
Jinchuuriki trained at 500.
EMS user at 400.
Native rinnegan user (1 eye) at 600.
A trained jinchuuriki/sage at 700.
Rinnegan Madara (2 eyes) at 900.
Rinnegan/Sharingan Sasuke at 1100.
9-Bijuu Naruto at 1200.
Madara + the tree essence at 1500.
Hagoromo prime at 2500.
Kaguya at 50,000.

Assuming it's something in this order, I'd say the only thing that could happen right now is a powerful boost in power for Naruto and Sasuke.

Or Naruto uses talk-no-jutsu on her. And convinces her that he has the perfect intentions. And she believes him.

Powerups don't make sense anymore. That's starting to get boring. Everyone has had a million powerups now. That's not good writing, that's just DBZ-style writing. 

If anything Naruto is famous for is his ability to convince others of whatever the plot deems right. Since Kaguya looks like someone who visions peace and quiet for the planet as her main objective, Naruto could be her best option of doing so.

Or they get powerups and kick her ass.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 5, 2014)

Prediction: Kaguya explains the purpose of her army of zetsus.

May or may not lead to shitstorm.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 5, 2014)

Maybe later in the fight naruto will cover sasuke and take the blow for him... cousing him to get close to death again...but this time his soul will summon shinigami who will start to talk and will turn out its homura...naruto didnt die becouse he got power from hogoromo and this allowed naruto to summon homura.... he will give naruto another power to his left arm and maybe a ressitence to shiki fujin (you can summon it and it wont take his life in return)

but for now naruto will fight kaguya while sasuke and edos will try to cancel the IT


----------



## takL (Jun 5, 2014)

Doolander said:


> WSJ preview:



"the real curse to(/culprit/villain of) everything who finally emerged in front of Naruto and co, will (do what)!?"


----------



## Mima-sama (Jun 5, 2014)

Naruto or Sasuke will save everyone with either Son's chakra cloak or Susanoo. 
Kaguya will have expected that, because BZ was recording everything. She wanted to see how well Naruto and Sasuke could control the powers that her son gave them.
We can only hope that she'll give us a better explanation of her motives at this point.
Naruto and Sasuke will begin a counterattack, after getting Kakashi and Sakura to safety.
Kaguya will promptly swat them down like flies, because they still can't into teamwork, and that's what it's going to take to beat her.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 5, 2014)

Cjones said:


> Something happens.



You don't say.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 5, 2014)

Title-The Plan
Side Text-Falling to their deaths.

Naruto: Shit!
Sasuke(Thinking): Not enough time...
Sakura(Thinking): This can't be how it ends...
Kakashi(Thinking): If only I still had Obito's Sharingan-?!
*Kakashi turns to Obito who is also falling*
*Obito's left eye opens, everyone except Kaguya disappears*
Kaguya: ...

*Inside the Box Factory*
Naruto: Huh? What happened?
Kakashi: Obito...
*Obito is barely hanging on*
Naruto: ...
*Naruto walks over to Obito and holds out his hand*
*Obito looks up to Naruto and reaches for his hand*
*As Naruto pulls Obito up he notices himself getting better*
Obito: ?! What was...
Naruto: Not really sure myself. You saved us back there didn't you?
Obito: Using Kakashi's eye, yah.
Kakashi: My eye?
Obito: I gave it to you remember.
Kakashi: Obito...
Obito: There's no time to get emotional, we're in a tight spot right now. 
Kakashi: You know what's going on?
Obito: I barely had any strength left but I could hear what was going on. Not sure why I wasn't caught in Infinite Tsukuyomi, maybe because Black Zetsu was attached to me. I'm not sure what we can do right now though. 
Sakura: Sasuke you said the Rinnegan should be able to break Infinite Tsukuyomi right?
Sasuke: In theory.
Sakura: If you use Infinite Tsukuyomi on the moon like Madara did, would that break it?
Sasuke: ...
Sakura: I guess not...
Sasuke: No...that's the same thought I had.
Sakura: ?
Kakashi: Sasuke, if you don't mind me putting in a suggestion...
Sasuke: ?
Naruto: What's everyone talking about...
Kurama: You should just go with what they are planning instead of trying to understand something you could never possibly understand.
*Naruto makes one of his faces*
Kurama: Heh.
Kakashi: What do you say Sasuke?
Sasuke: ...

*Back to Kaguya*
*Naruto and Sasuke(With his left eye closed) return*
Kaguya: Hmm? So you did survive.
*Sasuke flashbacks to Kakashi's plan*
Kakashi: She seems to be most concern with you and Naruto, I'm not sure why that is but...
*End of flashback*
Sasuke: Let's do it Naruto.
Naruto: Right!
Kaguya: Do you really think you have any chance against me?
*Kaguya uses the lava around her to attack Naruto and Sasuke*
*The lava disappears and re-appears above her*
Kaguya: ?!
*Kaguya notices Kakashi and Obito, where Kakashi has his Sharingan back*
*Kakashi flashbacks to his plan*
Kakashi: Obito, I think it would be more effective if we were to use the Sharingan together...
Obito: I always did think us combining our Sharingans would make us more powerful.
*End of flashback*
*Kaguya repels the lava*
Kaguya: You'll have to do better than tha-
*Naruto and Sasuke use Rasengan and Chidori, both in close contact with one another*
Naruto: ?!
Kaguya: ?!
*Kaguya floats away from them quickly and uses her hair to repel them back*
Naruto(Thinking): What was that power I just felt...
Kaguya(Thinking): That brat Hagoromo.
*Kaguya focuses on Sasuke*
Kaguya: ...?!
Sasuke(Thinking): Did she notice...
Kaguya: Your Rinnegan...is gone.
Sasuke: ...
Kaguya: No...it was simply placed somewhere else.
*Kaguya vanishes*
Sasuke: Shit! She found out already!

*Kaguya appears in front of Sakura*
Sakura: ?!
*Sakura has the Rinnegan*
Kaguya: How foolish.
*Kaguya impales Sakura with her hair*

End text-Sakura in danger!


----------



## Revolution (Jun 5, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 680 Prediction:*   Kaguya's Revenge
> 
> Sasuke uses Susanoo and Naruto uses Kage Bunshin to save themselves and everyone from the lava lake.  Kaguya is amused.   Naruto then blurts out at Kaguya and she starts to monologue how she was betrayed by her sons and wants revenge on the entire world for spurning her.



Bert's what did I just read gif

The manga will be officially a joke


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mima-sama said:


> Naruto or Sasuke will save everyone with either Son's chakra cloak or Susanoo.
> Kaguya will have expected that, because BZ was recording everything. She wanted to see how well Naruto and Sasuke could control the powers that her son gave them.
> We can only hope that she'll give us a better explanation of her motives at this point.
> Naruto and Sasuke will begin a counterattack, after getting Kakashi and Sakura to safety.
> Kaguya will promptly swat them down like flies, because they still can't into teamwork, and that's what it's going to take to beat her.



I like the idea of Kaguya simply testing Naruto and Sasuke.  It'd be funny if after they deal with the lava game Kaguya attempts to get them to join her Zetsu army.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 5, 2014)

I've got nothing. The manga is literally unpredictable at the moment.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 5, 2014)

Judging by the preview Kaguya's going to do some crazy shit


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2014)

I predict Hamura and Hagoromo will show up somehow as well as the two sons so we get all of them vs Kaguya.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 6, 2014)

I just... don't mind me, I'm a Hyuuga fangirl, but I think it is possible:


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2014)

Kaguya stomps everyone


----------



## Fatality (Jun 6, 2014)

Irrelevant, just  a throwback to when it was about Ninjas

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAi03cX-nds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2014)

naruto was never about ninjas


----------



## Fatality (Jun 6, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> naruto was never about ninjas



It's more about ninjas than aliens from galaxies far far away.


----------



## Mima-sama (Jun 6, 2014)

Fatality said:


> It's more about ninjas than aliens from galaxies far far away.


Kaguya's not from galaxies far, far away though
Just from the Moon


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2014)

What's so ninja about summoning water dragons and death gods?


----------



## Fatality (Jun 6, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> What's so ninja about summoning water dragons and death gods?



Fine. Magical super human children with ninja _tools_.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 6, 2014)

predict : another i don't care chapter....


----------



## Rohan (Jun 6, 2014)

I think Madara will take over Kaguya.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 6, 2014)

Hamura will come into play sooner or later, and I think the Treasured Tools were originally his and not Hagoromo's, the Treasured Tools were described as childish/parlor objects, already the personality of the Tools are diametrically opposed to that of Hagoromo's who is stern and serious, and given that much like Ashura and Indra, Hagoromo and Hamura most probably represent dual opposites: Yin and Yang.


----------



## Mateush (Jun 6, 2014)

Only Obito's kamui or possibly Sasuke's Rinnegan can free them from the lava world which is another place/planet.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 6, 2014)

I think Hamura was eaten by the juubi and he's now in Kaguya's stomach, Kaguya will spit out Hamura and Madara at some point just like Buu


----------



## Meliwen (Jun 6, 2014)

Sasuke's Susano'o seems like it'd be the easiest way to save everyone, but if he does use it, will he actually save everyone? Last time Kakashi and Sakura were lucky enough to be near Naruto when MT was cast, but this time they're further away. Sasuke will have to go out of his way to get them, and since he hasn't shown to actually care what happens to them, I wonder if he'd do that. 

If Naruto can't do anything, I can see Sasuke just saving him with Susano'o and leaving the others, leaving Obito to save Kakashi and Sakura. Then it's time for Obito's final farewell and Kakashi and Sakura's powerup/plot relevance to come so they can show Sasuke what teamwork is. Right about now I don't care if it's just a little part or just planning the strategy (even though I'd love for them both to get in a good fight scene somehow), but I think it's time for them to stop standing around and let us know what role they're supposed to play.

I think Obito might do something to get out of this predicament, because if it's up to anyone else to save him, why would they go out of their way to save a dead body?


----------



## IagoZeero (Jun 6, 2014)

Guys,come on, how could Kaguya be from the moon? Her son Hagoromo created the moon, how could his mother be from his creation?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 6, 2014)

Meliwen said:


> and since he hasn't shown to actually care what happens to them, I wonder if he'd do that.



Dude. 



Meliwen said:


> leaving Obito to save Kakashi and Sakura



...?


----------



## Meliwen (Jun 6, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Dude.


It's been remarked that Sasuke doesn't care. He wants to delete the past. We don't know what his talk with the sage was about. And if Sasuke really has to fight Naruto later, leaving Kakashi and Sakura can be a stepping stone to their eventual fight. Of course, it's just a possibility. I know it's in his general personality, but he's still pretty willing to ignore whoever isn't useful to him.



> ...?


It may not happen to that extent, but Obito's body still has some importance, I think.


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2014)

Obito saves everyone with the power of double Kamui.

Six pages are wasted explaining who Kaguya is to Kakashi, and Sakura. Two more pages feed the reader with new intell. Just as they began to form a game plan, Kaguya appears in the Kamui realm — using the power of her Byakugan.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 7, 2014)

Looking at the colored page:



What if it's actually a foreshadowing?! 

Kaguya = Morgoth (master of Sauron in LOTR) 

Shinju = Laurelin and Telperion (the two trees of Valinor) 

Kaguya's Twin Sister = Queen of the Ootsutsuki Kingdom (Manwe= Morgoth's twin bro, King of Valinor) 

Ootsutsuki Kingdom = Kingdom of Valinor 

Shinju Fruit = Silmaril 

White Zetsu Army = Orc Army (created by Morgoth from the bodies of Elves) 

What if Kaguya (like Morgoth) is planning to launch an invasion of the Ootsutsuki Kingdom (Valinor) and take her sister's throne (Queen of the Ootsutsukis) by force, that's why she's building an army, to conquer and take revenge on the Ootsutsukis and her sister


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2014)

Sakura gonna have a "I am not a man" moment.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 7, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> Sakura gonna have a "I am not a man" moment.


----------



## Mima-sama (Jun 7, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> Sakura gonna have a "I am not a man" moment.


I actually kinda like Sakura, but this still made me laugh heartily.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2014)

It'd make me laugh if Kaguya felt so sorry, and ashamed about fighting such weaklings, that she handed Sakura and Kakashi power ups. 

I don't know why they are still there, I also don't know why Naruto powered them up.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 7, 2014)

Kakashi and Sakura better do something, I'm still wondering what's the point of them being there other than being team 7.  Kishi


----------



## lain2501 (Jun 7, 2014)

For me the most probable scenario is naruto and sasuke saving themselves while the other kages save Sakura, Obito and Kakashi.


----------



## Hasan (Jun 7, 2014)

I sincerely hope that Hamaru Brogoromo (Thanks, Kai) turns out to be a real awesome guy who was on good terms with his brother, and out of the loop with this Hyūga-Uzumaki lineage crap. 



Gunners said:


> It'd make me laugh if Kaguya felt so sorry, and ashamed about fighting such weaklings, that she handed Sakura and Kakashi power ups.
> 
> I don't know why they are still there, I also don't know why Naruto powered them up.



Kishimoto brought up 'strategy' and 'Kakashi' yet again in the last chapter. . . obvious much?


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 7, 2014)

I predict that Kaguya's reason for transporting them all to this lava place is because Kakashi let Rin die


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I predict that Kaguya's reason for transporting them all to this lava place *is because she watched The Lord of the rings too much*



Fixed!


----------



## Danzio (Jun 7, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Kakashi and Sakura better do something, I'm still wondering what's the point of them being there other than being team 7.  Kishi




Kakashi is a tactical genius, enough said. Sakura, on the other hand, is the perfect pawn, whenever someone on the good side needs to be handicapped or an emotional scene is needed she will be thrown in.


----------



## handsock (Jun 7, 2014)

inb4Naruto uses the Bubble Bijuu beast bubbles to save everyone. lol


----------



## Shattering (Jun 7, 2014)

Naruto uses Chakra arms or the remaining chakra from last time to connect all 5 of them, for Obito Kishi could say he still has chakra from Kurama for example or grab him with a chakra arm... whatever Naruto connects everybody about to fall and Sasuke uses his teleport to save them.

Sasuke use this as example once again to point out that Sakura/Kakashi/Obito are useless and can't help them to fight Kaguya, Naruto will dislike the idea but agrees with Sasuke.

Switch to Kabuto (if he is not sleeping)or Hashirama/Toirama, Hashirama will say the situation is terrible there is no other way we have to do "that" and Tobirama will be like "No way bro, there was to be other way".

Switch back to Naruto/Sasuke on the offensive with long range shit, then Kaguya says "in front of this eyes all your jutsus are useless", Itachi appears out of nowhere and pierce her with Totsuka sword "that's my line bitch".

END of the chapter manga


----------



## Klue (Jun 7, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Kakashi and Sakura better do something, I'm still wondering what's the point of them being there other than being team 7.  Kishi



Kaguya playing the role of Cell, Kakashi pulls a Vegeta.

Sakura remains as useless as ever.


----------



## Escargon (Jun 7, 2014)

Kakashis mask burns down.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2014)

Kakashi dies saving sakura in this fight eventually I think


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 7, 2014)

Since it's spoiler thread I shall post spoiler found on tumblr


----------



## TRN (Jun 7, 2014)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Since it's spoiler thread I shall post spoiler found on tumblr



Can't naruto just make a chakra bird and fly everyone out of there


----------



## NarutoxKakashi (Jun 7, 2014)

Sasuke uses his teleport jutsu to swap places with either Kakashi or Sakura, then Tobirama and Minato use FTG to save everyone. Otherwise I'm not sure how they survive the burning hot magma. 

The only other way I can think of is Sasuke's Susano really can fly, and he uses it to save everyone (but mainly just Naruto). 

We will probably get some sort of monologue from Kaguya. My guess is it will be boring.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 7, 2014)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Since it's spoiler thread I shall post spoiler found on tumblr



I assume something like this will happen...


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 7, 2014)

Rabbit Hole underground, 
White Zetsus, passes through ground. 
Back to the Wabbit Kingdom she goes, 
Take revenge on her people and bring them woe.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 7, 2014)

I predict:
Kaguya backstory
Has some "female-related" weakness or tragic love story exposed
Forum goes from "Omg most powerful female evarr!1!" to "omg what a dumb bitch!!11"


----------



## Revolution (Jun 7, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I predict:
> Kaguya backstory
> Has some "female-related" weakness or tragic love story exposed
> Forum goes from "Omg most powerful female evarr!1!" to "omg what a dumb bitch!!11"



Well it happened with Obito, so...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 7, 2014)

did we get any preview?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 7, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> did we get any preview?



takl wrote this

"the real curse to(/culprit/villain of) everything who finally emerged in front of Naruto and co, will (do what)!?"


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 7, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I predict that Kaguya's reason for transporting them all to this lava place is because Kakashi let Rin die






Sarahmint said:


> Well it happened with Obito, so...




​


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2014)

I was wondering if kagura had her sons after she ate the fruit and her powers split into her sons. And  if RS had his sons after he sealed the juubi in himself. Maybe naruto and sasukes powers (asura and indra) are comparable to rs and his brothers power when they faced the mom. If they are the ones who beat her. Also kagura did not need madara to obtain anything from her other son for her to be resurrected in madara. Maybe naruto and sasuke will not need rs brother power. Unless kaguras power was way way beyond juubi rs.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 7, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I was wondering if kagura had her sons after she ate the fruit and her powers split into her sons. And  if RS had his sons after he sealed the juubi in himself. Maybe naruto and sasukes powers (asura and indra) are comparable to rs and his brothers power when they faced the mom. If they are the ones who beat her. Also kagura did not need madara to obtain anything from her other son for her to be resurrected in madara. Maybe naruto and sasuke will not need rs brother power. Unless kaguras power was way way beyond juubi rs.



Kaguya took Madara AND the chakra from every living being connected to the tree, something said to be on a whole different level compared to Juubi Jin Madara.


----------



## Plague (Jun 7, 2014)

Can Sasuke's Sussanoo survive lava? He might just use that.


----------



## Klue (Jun 7, 2014)

Susano'o formed with Rinnegan can do anything.


----------



## takL (Jun 7, 2014)

plus naruto is with son goku.

but are u sure its lava in the place kaguya warped them? if lava, why didnt she just land them in it?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 7, 2014)

takL said:


> plus naruto is with son goku.
> 
> but are u sure its lava in the place kaguya warped them? if lava, why didnt she just land them in it?



I dont think she warped them anywhere but rather pulled the land under them in a super fast muki tensei.  The crust sitting on top of the magma became the ceiling and exposed magma was the lava u see, thats y theyre all falling.  But all this happened in blink of an eye so it looks like reality warp similar to izanagi or teleportation but its nature warp atm, im sure she will show a more advanced reality warp after.


----------



## takL (Jun 8, 2014)

sfx says "pfft" like when something appears /disappers with hiraishin.  
this is from the last chap 
Kakashi: ...Madam, what is your purpose!?
Kaguya: ...here is....this place is my precious seedbed (/bot nursery). no further harm should be done to it...
I shall not fight any more
Naruto: eh?
Naruto: if so...
Kaguya: not in here, that is.
-Pfft(/whiff)-
Kaguya: but in here, I shall erase you lot.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 8, 2014)

Naruto wiki is so dumb it's obvious she teleported them underground


----------



## Azula (Jun 8, 2014)

its good the battlefield changed, was getting boring seeing the same background every week


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 8, 2014)

takL said:


> Kakashi: ...Madam, what is your purpose!



Is Kakashi really that polite? 

This translation makes a lot more sense though. Seems more like she teleported them rather than transforming the environment.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 8, 2014)

Tobirama teleports Naruto, Kakashi, and Sakura. back over to them before they fall. Tobirama states that sasuke negated his s/t. Sasuke charges at Kaguya for a fight and gets his ass handed to him. He shows off some Curse seal level 1 and notes he can't enter stage 2 yet. But still gets creamed.(He states its harder to control now on his own)

The scene switches back to Naruto and Co. We see that Taka has already been cut down. They note that it seems that those who are influenced by natural energy can resist MT by accepting their real fate Or those who have zetsu's cells in them or SPORES. We find out this through kabuto. We find out that everyone has been turned into white zetsus and are slowly turning back into their real shape. Kabuto and kakashi have a stand off but end up trading information. We find out that the zetsufication process is to create super shinobi soldiers for Kaguya's army. 

That everyone is probably all under kaguya control. They state they must find a way to break it or it wont matter if they cut them down they would just turn and destroy them. Karin Flips out wondering where Sasuke is. Scene switches back to sasuke being wrapped in kaguya hair and being slammed directly into the lava with Sasuke's fate unsure. And we go on break.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 8, 2014)

Watch this be the final asspull.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## takL (Jun 8, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> it's obvious she teleported them underground



i thought she teleported them to venus.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 8, 2014)

Maybe they were teleported to inside the Moon. I predict Naruto using the 7 Tails flying ability to save Kakashi and Obito. Sasuke saves himself with Susanoo while Sakura falls into the lava.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 8, 2014)

Perhaps Kaguya is not mobilizing her Zetsu army towards the stars but underground. 

She is a Rabbit afterall and Rabbits live in underground burrows 

Zetsus can pass through the ground, making it very easy to mobilize them 

But seriously speaking, there is a mythical kingdom underneath the Earth called Shambala in 
Vajrayna Buddhism


----------



## Mariko (Jun 8, 2014)

takL said:


> i thought she teleported them to venus.



What if she actually teleported dem on a planet/dimension where she can fight? 

I mean, she said earth was her nursery and she doesn't wanted to fuck it up anymore, so she could simply has brought everybody on a planet where she can fight without fear of messing up her maternity...

It would be more consistent than the lava trick (I mean, she's dealing with 2 demigods after all...)


----------



## takL (Jun 8, 2014)

Mariko said:


> What if she actually teleported dem on a planet/dimension where she can fight?
> 
> I mean, she said earth was her nursery and she doesn't wanted to fuck it up anymore, so she could simply has brought everybody on a planet where she can fight without fear of messing up her maternity...



if?
doesnt the chap suggest that? she isnt fighting in her own garden but in a park or something.

btw its not a nursery for kids but a plant nursery in jp. thats why i used seedbed to avoid confusions.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2014)

Can't wait to see the true power of the Byakugan:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[SIZE=+10]*Just Kidding Bitch! RINNEGAN!!*[/SIZE]
[IMG]http://www.narutoforums.com/customavatars/avatar75443_103.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://www.narutoforums.com/customavatars/avatar75443_103.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://www.narutoforums.com/customavatars/avatar75443_103.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://www.narutoforums.com/customavatars/avatar75443_103.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://www.narutoforums.com/customavatars/avatar75443_103.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://www.narutoforums.com/customavatars/avatar75443_103.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://www.narutoforums.com/customavatars/avatar75443_103.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://www.narutoforums.com/customavatars/avatar75443_103.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://www.narutoforums.com/customavatars/avatar75443_103.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Mariko (Jun 8, 2014)

takL said:


> if?
> doesnt the chap suggest that? she isnt fighting in her own garden but in a park or something.
> 
> btw its not a nursery for kids but a plant nursery in jp. thats why i used seedbed to avoid confusions.



Dunno if the chap suggest that, but most of pple here -me included, 1st get that she brought them under earth to burn dem in lava, am I wrong? 

Btw, plants or kids doesn't change the meaning of anything: she's growing living beings (which are between plants and humans), and she act as their mom (protecting dem), so who the fuck cares if its more nursery or maternity? (Besides, I'm french and searched for an english synonym for nursery, and google trans gave me maternity...)


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 8, 2014)

Naruto is wanna walk on that shit like a pimp no worries. Then use all of that Lava to make a SuperBijuuDamaYotonFRS and end this woman.

#bringbackmadz


----------



## takL (Jun 8, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Naruto is wanna walk on that shit like a pimp no worries. Then use all of that Lava to make a SuperBijuuDamaYotonFRS and end this woman.
> 
> #bringbackmadz



dont worry maddy will be back. its kishs usual trick. remember itachi.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2014)

Naruto uses the lava around them as an attack. Either another lava frs or a huge lava rasengan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 8, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Perhaps Kaguya is not mobilizing her Zetsu army towards the stars but underground.
> 
> She is a Rabbit afterall and Rabbits live in underground burrows
> 
> ...



Underground Kingom
Aliens 
Gods

Pick a choice no ninja in here.

Naruto will turn into history channel:rofl

Believe it !


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto will turn into history channel:rofl
> 
> Believe it !



Hmm... I approve.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2014)

takL said:


> dont worry maddy will be back. its kishs usual trick. remember itachi.



The question is will Madara be back for something more than his own Anakin Skywalker redemption act? You know Kaguya having been defeated he takes off his black mask and breathes his last as he finally reconciles with his son. And then he gets a final scene appearing as some kind of hologram next to Hashirama as the Ewoks sing Yubnub and the credits roll.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 8, 2014)

How Naruto will end.... 
Link removed


----------



## KevKev (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay maybe Kaguya needed soldiers to take back control from her homeplanet

Meaning she is an alien


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> How Naruto will end....
> Link removed



naruto hugs kaguya  and sasuke out


----------



## Mateush (Jun 8, 2014)

I think current Kaguya was materialized from chakra. She will always materialize (human form) when all chakra is one. So the only way to erase her from existence is to get rid of chakra.. or give it back to the original owner (Shinju).


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto hugs kaguya  and sasuke out



 yeah sure....


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Jun 9, 2014)

I predict Orochimaru to save all of them and fight Kaguya since it will be said that he is the only one immune to lava... So future of the whole world will be in his hands.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 9, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> How Naruto will end....
> Link removed



So you are saying the story will end up being told by Hinata's or Sakura's daughter?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2014)

I predict feats, a lot of feats!


----------



## celebrei (Jun 9, 2014)

I hope Madara is seeing everything that is occurring, all his dreams shattered by disillusionment


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 9, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> So you are saying the story will end up being told by Hinata's or Sakura's daughter?



Yep Hinata's daughter to her kid.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

celebrei said:


> I hope Madara is seeing everything that is occurring, all his dreams shattered by disillusionment



We already know you dislike him, you don't need to reconfirm it in every thread. 

OT: I'm really not sure what to expect this chapter, I honestly have a completely different take on the direction this series is going to take. It all depends on how long people take to transform from human vessels to actual Zetsu Soldiers. 

I think we could see a few more chapters and then branch out into a new arc with a whole new atmosphere based solely around Team 7 while everyone is still under Genjutsu. I have no prediction for this week but might for next week. 

Is the preview out yet? If it is, if someone can re-post it would be great.


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2014)

i hope we see oro or itachi...  would be a  nice gift


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

Orochimaru 2014, don't you worry.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> i hope we see oro or itachi...  would be a  nice gift



We see how Kabuto escaped MT thanks to SM (snake eyes), and how he rescued Oro...


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

Mariko said:


> We see how Kabuto escaped MT thanks to SM (snake eyes), and how he rescued Oro...



I wish something happens or something along those lines.  

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'll be happy soon enough though, Kabuto will be racking in more achievements when IT is over. True king of the series.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2014)

Weapon said:


> We already know you dislike him, you don't need to reconfirm it in every thread.
> 
> OT: I'm really not sure what to expect this chapter, I honestly have a completely different take on the direction this series is going to take. It all depends on how long people take to transform from human vessels to actual Zetsu Soldiers.
> 
> ...



This will be cool but I dont think Kishi will do any thing like that. From the felling I get this fight, war or what ever you call it will not pace sunrise.I think this because I remember Naruto saying the next day will be his birthday and how long this single night has last so far. All so from how BZ said it. I think turning people into WZ take some time.Like weeks.

I dont think there was a preview this week.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 9, 2014)

Probably the Kages teleport in to save Team 7


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2014)

Mariko said:


> We see how Kabuto escaped MT thanks to SM (snake eyes), and how he rescued Oro...



that would be awesome


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 9, 2014)

Hoping that Sakura and Obito burn.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm telling you guys. Obito wakes up, double Kamui save.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'm telling you guys. Obito wakes up, double Kamui save.



Kamui saves team 7's asses warping dem away, then 2ble Kamui'd Obito awakens his Susanoo and fight Kaguya


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 9, 2014)

Sasuke saves them again. 


In the arms of an angeeeel, fly awaaaayyyy ck


----------



## eurytus (Jun 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'm telling you guys. Obito wakes up, double Kamui save.



hope not, I like the lava floor, after 100+ chapters of barren landscape, finally a change of scene. kamuiland seems dull by now.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Jun 9, 2014)

Obito clearly still has something to do, something big. If not, he wouldn't appear in the last panel of the last chapter. Of course, Kamui will be present, and since he had his own sharingan and Black Zetsu implanted the other one back... I only expect Naruto and/or Sasuke to give him a power boost and then Susanoo is back. 
Still, I don't expect him to make a huge difference, nor saving team 7 from this lava hell. Naruto has power enough to extent some chakra claws and save the party, or even Sasuke can teleport or use his perfect flying susanoo and save the day. 
About Kaguya, not sure about how they are going to deal with her. There must be some negative effect/remnant in that Madara-BlackZetsu fusion. And that wouldn't be nice, because there's nothing better than a full power evil goddess beaten by the main character and his rival friend.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 9, 2014)

eurytus said:


> hope not, I like the lava floor, after 100+ chapters of barren landscape, finally a change of scene. kamuiland seems dull by now.



Mustafar duel incoming!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuyuu Hidarite said:


> Obito clearly still has something to do, something big. If not, he wouldn't appear in the last panel of the last chapter. Of course, Kamui will be present, and since he had his own sharingan and Black Zetsu implanted the other one back... I only expect Naruto and/or Sasuke to give him a power boost and then Susanoo is back.
> Still, I don't expect him to make a huge difference, nor saving team 7 from this lava hell. Naruto has power enough to extent some chakra claws and save the party, or even Sasuke can teleport or use his perfect flying susanoo and save the day.
> About Kaguya, not sure about how they are going to deal with her. There must be some negative effect/remnant in that Madara-BlackZetsu fusion. And that wouldn't be nice, because there's nothing better than a full power evil goddess beaten by the main character and his rival friend.



Oh, there's no doubt about that.

I still think that scroll and Madara's forehead protector will play a role here, as well as his return by the end of the fight.


----------



## takL (Jun 9, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Once again, what does the translation of this word change anything in how you get the chapter's last panel?
> 
> I hypothesized that she brought back team 7 to another planet/dimension (to what you answered me it was obvious, which was not imo), so I really don't see in what how you translate it (nursery, maternity or whatever else) does give us a single f*cking clue on where she brought dem...
> 
> So, "for gods sake", stop staying obsessed on the fact that I said "maternity" whereas the way I called it had absolutely no importance concerning the purpose of my remark...



im not obsessed but its not about her "maternity" which she doesnt seem to have.
 i said btw didnt i?
 i just have to correct it when i come across wrong trans. and get strange comeback like yours.


----------



## SageSage1 (Jun 9, 2014)

*My 680 Naruto prediction*

Naruto Chapter 680 predictions

Starts by showing the 4 hokages 

4th hokage: What in the world is going on, I cannot sense anyone chakra , it's almost as they're all in a genjutsu

2nd hokage: everyone on earth fell a victim to the ultimate genjutsu by madara

1st hokage: that chakra level it's the most I've sensed , even larger the 10 tails it self

3rd hokage: we can't just stand here let's aid them

Scene switches back kaguya

Naruto: why do you need a an army of white zetsus , I've defeated a lot of them and they will not stand a chance

sasuke : Naruto, don't let your guard down

Kaguya: don't make me laugh , I am not going to use them against you weaklings,

Kaguya: there's a person who sealed me along time ago and I want revenge on that person

naruto: who the hell could that be

kaguya : My son, Hamura

Saskue has a flashback when he had a conversation with the so60,
Hogoromo: they're will be a time soon when my mother will appear to finish her battle with someone

sasuke: Who could be strong enough to fight someone who created ninshuu

Hogormomo: my brother hamura, he's the wielder of the ultimate fruit that equals that of the juubi , he too used

Sasuke: How will he be revived to fight her

Hogoromo: he wont

Sasuke: ......

Hogoromo : he was never dead, he left this planet and settled in the moon

Scene switches back to kaguya

Kaguya: he ate am the ultimate chakra fruit that was found again in the uzumaki village and he used its power to seal me

Sasuke: but why, why seal you

Kaguya: you could say that he was also the saviour of the shinobi world

Kaguya: If you guys are not even so6p reincarnation ur not even worth my time

Naruto has flashback when he had a conversation with so6p
z
Naruto: wait , who is your reincarnation

Hogoromo: I won't be reincarnated until I dissapear but the time will come when he will be aiding you

Chapter end , who could be so6p


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 9, 2014)

Perhaps Kaguya's motivation for building an army is centered on revenge rather than galactic conquest?


----------



## takL (Jun 9, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> The question is will Madara be back for something more than his own Anakin Skywalker redemption act? You know Kaguya having been defeated he takes off his black mask and breathes his last as he finally reconciles with his son. And then he gets a final scene appearing as some kind of hologram next to Hashirama as the Ewoks sing Yubnub and the credits roll.



therere roughly 3 possible senarios for him.
1) having learned his lesson he cancels mugentsukuyomi and co-fights with hash n tobirama to defeat kaguya. 
2) he knew all. he sensed kaguyas plan while reading the tablet.  mugentsukuyomi wasnt his goal but a bait to lure kaguya out 
in order to steal her power and be the ultimate. in this case maddy is the final villain like hagoromo thought.
3) he knew all. he foresaw kaguyas comeback while reading the tablet.  mugentsukuyomi wasnt his real goal but a bait to lure kaguya out 
to protect the world from kaguya. ala itachi.

i think 2) is most likely altho 3) would explain all about maddy.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2014)

If it turns out it was madaras plan to lure kagura out it would be intresting.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 9, 2014)

takL said:


> therere roughly 3 possible senarios for him.
> 1) having learned his lesson he cancels mugentsukuyomi and co-fight with hash n tobirama to defeat kaguya.
> 2) he knew all. he sensed kaguyas plan while reading the tablet.  mugentsukuyomi wasnt his goal but a bait to lure kaguya out
> in order to steal her power and be the ultimate. in this case maddy is the final villain like hagoromo thought.
> ...


You think so after all we've got so far with the villains? I don't know man. Scenario three seems too contrary to Child of the Prophecy theme since it would mean the largest factor to peace wasn't Naruto, and two would be a little too redundant for a single scene at this point, wouldn't it? 

I'm leaning toward him just helping with Tenten's tools, failing, talking about winners and losers again, but Hashirama and/or Sasuke convincing him that he's not a loser before he passes on for good.


----------



## BUUUU (Jun 9, 2014)

is fake or real?


----------



## takL (Jun 9, 2014)

Euraj said:


> You think so after all we've got so far with the villains? I don't know man. Scenario three seems too contrary to Child of the Prophecy theme since it would mean the largest factor to peace wasn't Naruto, and two would be a little too redundant for a single scene at this point, wouldn't it?



3) maddy "havent i told ya that im the savior!?"
2) hagoromo, who knows about his mum so damn well asked naruto n sasuke to stop maddy, not kaguya




BUUUU said:


> is fake or real?



fake/fan art by a non jp speaker.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 9, 2014)

BUUUU said:


> is fake or real?



likely fake fanart.

I don't recall any sketch leak showinh.


----------



## BUUUU (Jun 9, 2014)

thanks takL

I do also find it strange that only show lines.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 9, 2014)

Gabe said:


> If it turns out it was madaras plan to lure kagura out it would be intresting.



Or Hagoromo's


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2014)

takL said:


> 3) maddy "havent i told ya that im the savior!?"
> 2) hagoromo, who knows about his mum so damn well asked naruto n sasuke to stop maddy, not kaguya
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it.

Her eye transformed into either the Rinnegan or a Spiralgan.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 9, 2014)

BUUUU said:


> is fake or real?



Fake or not, I like it!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 9, 2014)

The fake made me saw Itachi for a moment there. But it's Kaguya...with Itachi lines, lol.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 9, 2014)

takL said:


> therere roughly 3 possible senarios for him.
> 1) having learned his lesson he cancels mugentsukuyomi and co-fights with hash n tobirama to defeat kaguya.
> 2) he knew all. he sensed kaguyas plan while reading the tablet.  mugentsukuyomi wasnt his goal but a bait to lure kaguya out
> in order to steal her power and be the ultimate. in this case maddy is the final villain like hagoromo thought.
> ...



Is 1) even possible? For him to fight Kaguya he has to expel her from his body somehow and since Kaguya is using his body that would leave her without a body of her own to fight. If Madara regains his body Kaguya is already defeated on the physical plane and only her spirit might be left.

As for 3), that's just not believable. He foresaw Kaguya's comeback? Kaguya's return wasn't set in stone. Without his actions Kaguya wouldn't even be there. All those deaths he caused were completely unnecessary if his goal was to prevent Kaguya from returning. Kaguya needed an incarnation of Indra to steal a piece of Asura's chakra to awaken Rinnegan and for the Juubi to be brought back. All Madara needed to do to protect the world from Kaguya was not doing any of the shit he has been up to these last 60 years.

If 2) is going to happen I hope Kishi has a credible explanation why Madara is somehow able to overpower Kaguya after she erased him so thoroughly. Also I'm not sure that wouldn't be the one twist too many. Naruto and Sasuke are already facing the ultimate being in Kaguya, if they defeat her by whatever cheat Kishi has to pull out of his ass this time and then Madara appears again claiming to be even more ultimate than the previous ultimate, even though he got overpowered within seconds by Kaguya in the recent chapter even more readers are going to call bullshit on the entire fight. It's already straining our capability to suspend our disbelief.
If Kishi wants Madara to be defeated on panel I think he should rather come up with some kind of one time only magic bullet which gets rid of Kaguya and reverts Madara to how he was before Black Zetsu penetrated him from behind with his massive black member. That Madara was already overpowered enough and more than enough of a challenge for the current Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## AVC (Jun 9, 2014)

BUUUU said:


> is fake or real?



well, it can be real... what catch me more interest is that it says on the bottom right panel chapter 683... so i dont know.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 9, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> The fake made me saw Itachi for a moment there. But it's Kaguya...with Itachi lines, lol.



i thought i was the only one who pictured itachi


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 9, 2014)

takL said:


> therere roughly 3 possible senarios for him.
> 1) having learned his lesson he cancels mugentsukuyomi and co-fights with hash n tobirama to defeat kaguya.
> 2) he knew all. he sensed kaguyas plan while reading the tablet.  mugentsukuyomi wasnt his goal but a bait to lure kaguya out
> in order to steal her power and be the ultimate. in this case maddy is the final villain like hagoromo thought.
> ...



I would go with number 1.

The problem with number 3 is that Kaguya's threat doesn't exist if nobody reads the tablet and gets as far as Madara did.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 9, 2014)

BUUUU said:


> is fake or real?



Well if it is a fake, it sure is an interesting one.  Interesting ideas that people hadn't thought of yet, and drawn in a sketchy format that seems like pre-release manga sketches.  If the person was trying to pass this off as an real and it's not; Well done I say.  We shall see in 3 chapters.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 9, 2014)

Chinese spoilers are out. ( Like wise sometimes they are fake sometimes they are true ) I will post them either way.

- Naruto uses his new Bijuu Avatar and saves the day since apparently it has 6 arms and 3 heads. 
- Sasuke says that he must conserve his power in order to bring all of them back
- Backstory for Kaguya 
- Hamura erased himself from history  ( I have no idea why but this explains why nobody knows a thing about him )
- They are on another realm ( not another planet )


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 9, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Chinese spoilers are out. ( Like wise sometimes they are fake sometimes they are true ) I will post them either way.
> 
> - Naruto uses his new Bijuu Avatar and saves the day since apparently it has 6 arms and 3 heads.
> - Sasuke says that he must conserve his power in order to bring all of them back
> ...



Where did you find them?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 9, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Chinese spoilers are out. ( Like wise sometimes they are fake sometimes they are true ) I will post them either way.
> 
> - Naruto uses his new Bijuu Avatar and saves the day since apparently it has 6 arms and 3 heads.
> - Sasuke says that he must conserve his power in order to bring all of them back
> ...



I'm gonna pretend it's real because I have this image of Kishi spending a month playing FF and getting ideas from it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 9, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Where did you find them?


chinese forums



gabzilla said:


> I'm gonna pretend it's real because I have this image of Kishi spending a month playing FF and getting ideas from it.



i bet he watched fairy tail


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Chinese spoilers are out. ( Like wise sometimes they are fake sometimes they are true ) I will post them either way.
> 
> - Naruto uses his new Bijuu Avatar and saves the day since apparently it has 6 arms and 3 heads.
> - Sasuke says that he must conserve his power in order to bring all of them back
> ...



Please please please let it be real.


----------



## Humite Juubi (Jun 9, 2014)

I think the spoilers are fake because it would be something i would really like to happen.

However here is my speculation for next week:
 obito is alive and blitzkamuis everyone into the kamui dimension where kaguya cannot immediatly follow.There we get explained obito survived because instead of receiving senju dna he actually was zetsufied but retained his own mind because he was not MTed which then would show us and the main characters how different the zetsu soldiers differ from the ones we met so far.
Also it would explain why his supposed normal left arm melted back ~200 chapters ago.
The reason why didnt know it himself this because his meomries were tampered by kaguya in some way and now due his constant  near death expierences his orignal memories returned.

 Cue something i would call reveal twister and/or retcon fever.

I already have something in mind for this but i wont post it because i sincerly hope it wont happen and because of my lazyness. Of course.


----------



## Panther (Jun 9, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Chinese spoilers are out. ( Like wise sometimes they are fake sometimes they are true ) I will post them either way.
> 
> - Naruto uses his new Bijuu Avatar and saves the day since apparently it has 6 arms and 3 heads.
> - Sasuke says that he must conserve his power in order to bring all of them back
> ...


 Make it happen kishi !


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 9, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i bet he watched fairy tail



Nah, he has been dropping too many RPG things lately.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2014)

I hope this chapter is action packed but explains where Kaguya came from.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 9, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Chinese spoilers are out. ( Like wise sometimes they are fake sometimes they are true ) I will post them either way.
> 
> - Naruto uses his new Bijuu Avatar and saves the day since apparently it has 6 arms and 3 heads.
> - Sasuke says that he must conserve his power in order to bring all of them back
> ...



Two thing that make me think it fake. 
Backstory for Kaguya.I just dont feel she the type to tell people her backstory. If we do learn it. I say it more likely because Obito got piece of it when BZ had more power over him. 
They are on another realm. I dont believe this one bit. If it was another realm then it will not look so normal(normal in the way that I can find some thing like that in real livee.). It be more like Obito's realm.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2014)

Six or so pages of action. Followed by more information on Kaguya since Kakashi and the others need to be brought up to speed. I predict it will be an important but overall slow chapter in terms of pace.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 9, 2014)

My prediction:

-Naruto saves Sakura and Kakashi with Chakra Arms and his new Biju Avatar
-Sasuke coats it with his Susano'o
-They launch a combined attack on Kaguya that forces her back
-Cut to the Edo Hokages regrouping and begnning the rescue mission
-Hinata's pod drops, having broke the genjutsu, alongside Shikamaru.


----------



## Xeros (Jun 10, 2014)

I predict sex scene with kaguya and hamura


----------



## Revolution (Jun 10, 2014)

Xeros said:


> I predict sex scene with kaguya and hamura



friend!


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2014)

I predict Kaguya fucking shit up...still


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2014)

Xeros said:


> I predict sex scene with kaguya and hamura



That's i*c*st i*c*st..


----------



## Revolution (Jun 10, 2014)

Do you think Sasukes plan OR the way Kaguya is defeated will be something like ?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

- Naruto will save everyone
- Kaguya will stunt on them with a little of her strength
- Obito awakens in the chapter

That'll be it.


----------



## Ababu (Jun 10, 2014)

Sakura: What.. what is that sasuke-kun (*Inner sakura.. Idiot, you should've asked naruto about it*)
Sasuke: Hmph.... you still here, didn't I tell you two weeks ago that you are useless
Sakura: But (*Inner sakura rolling her eyes.. I told you so*)
Sasuke: Shut up
Kakashi: But sasuke...
Sasuke: Hmph.. another useless... shut yr traps both of you
Kakashi: No... but
Sasuke: damn it.. amaterasu....
Kakshi: Gyaahhhh....
Sakura: Kyaahhhh....
Naruto: Sasuke you jerk....
Kaguya: Oh for heaven's sake.. I am still here
Naruto & Sasuke:  You bitch.....


Chapter end.....


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Chinese spoilers are out. ( Like wise sometimes they are fake sometimes they are true ) I will post them e'ither way.
> 
> - Naruto uses his new Bijuu Avatar and saves the day since apparently it has 6 arms and 3 heads.
> - Sasuke says that he must conserve his power in order to bring all of them back
> ...



They're never true.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Chinese spoilers are out. ( Like wise sometimes they are fake sometimes they are true ) I will post them either way.
> 
> - Naruto uses his new Bijuu Avatar and saves the day since apparently it has 6 arms and 3 heads.
> - Sasuke says that he must conserve his power in order to bring all of them back
> ...



too much in one chapter  = fake.

also,  sasukes eye has limits so far and not interdimesional


----------



## Mateush (Jun 10, 2014)

Kaguya stores a lot chakra inside her hair. Thats why it?s very long and she doesn?t swell up like Madara.


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Kaguya stores a lot chakra inside her hair. Thats why it?s very long and she doesn?t swell up like Madara.



in that case, it must be like a rain forest down there 

wonder if that  is where all the bijuus come from...


----------



## IDontHateYou (Jun 10, 2014)

I think this power is beyond the scope of just Sasuke & Naruto and that they're going to need help from some outside forces. 

I predict someone ELSE is going to help them.  Maybe one of her own sons will appear where they will help naruto and sasuke defeat their mom once and for all. 

Maybe Hashirama will finally make a move. 

Next chapter should be pretty exciting.


----------



## Mateush (Jun 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> in that case, it must be like a rain forest down there
> 
> wonder if that  is where all the bijuus come from...



Huh, rainforest? Who knows


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Kaguya stores a lot chakra inside her hair. Thats why it?s very long and she doesn?t swell up like Madara.



Maybe or it's probably the fact that Kaguya is on a whole another level all together considering she ate the fruit and was probably crazy strong before it as well.


----------



## Soljah (Jun 10, 2014)

I predict Naruto to save em using the 6 tails? (the one that uses lava)  Or the Sanbi/8tails to use some water technique to save em.  Sasuke will think of a gameplan, Sakura will be in awe of em again,  Kakashi will be like @_@ and notice something about Kaguya


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2014)

Can we not have Kaguya's backstory because I'm seriously not interested in them 

Her reasons for raising and army, sure. I just don't want to see every single villain's sob story but this happens all the time anyway.


----------



## Sete (Jun 10, 2014)

I predict shenanigans.  Dunno really. Could be a gengetsu, since that 3rd eye seems very good on that. But I reckon kaguya will show off her hot boot... erhmm I mean powers.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2014)

Maybe we will get kaguras backstory soon. Maybe even how far she really manipulated madara


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 10, 2014)

I predict: Kaguya and Sakura talks:


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 10, 2014)

takL said the last preview was about a men.... since the one with unknow place already happen.
So Hamura or someone will appear.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jun 10, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> takL said the last preview was about a men.... since the one with unknow place already happen.
> So Hamura or someone will appear.



I'm pretty sure that takl wasnt referecing to a "man" in particular but a "person" which it's pretty sure that is Kaguya, "the source of everything".


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 10, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> I'm pretty sure that takl wasnt referecing to a "man" in particular but a "person" which it's pretty sure that is Kaguya, "the source of everything".


But that preview was before the preview with the "fight of naruto goes to unknow place"

It cant be Kaguya.
He gaved some possible examples if I remember well.


----------



## takL (Jun 10, 2014)

アイツ (that guy/fellow/ bitch etc) doesnt necessarily mean a male.
but yeah i think kaguya is too classy to get called like that by the editor.

in the last preview also has a caption 'finally.... that guy does..'.



bearzerger said:


> Is 1) even possible? For him to fight Kaguya he has to expel her from his body somehow and since Kaguya is using his body that would leave her without a body of her own to fight. If Madara regains his body Kaguya is already defeated on the physical plane and only her spirit might be left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) there was maddys dead body in front of hash at vote and yet maddy was alive.
well see how he does it live this time.



Luiz said:


> I would go with number 1.
> 
> The problem with number 3 is that Kaguya's threat doesn't exist if nobody reads the tablet and gets as far as Madara did.



2) and 3) are same thing save maddys real goal.
because hagoromo thought one day someone from indras side would try to get ashuras chakra to be like him, he wrote the tablet to reason them not to. he also wrote about mugentsukuyomi and kaguya. 
if u put those together ull suspect that in the long run someone will try to perform mugentsukuyomi and end up being taken over by kaguya. 

if 2) maddy is the real villain. if 3) maddy is the real hero.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 10, 2014)

So maddy was planning this to lure Kaguya and end her badness, good point dude


----------



## takL (Jun 10, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> So maddy was planning this to lure Kaguya and end her badness, good point dude



well if 1) no he wasn't. those are just me speculating.


----------



## vered (Jun 10, 2014)

i expect another twist this coming chapter or the one afterwards.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 10, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Can we not have Kaguya's backstory because I'm seriously not interested in them
> 
> Her reasons for raising and army, sure. I just don't want to see every single villain's sob story but this happens all the time anyway.



Lol

Don't you think we are owes an explaination to the convoluted mess (believable stretch) in the first place?


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jun 10, 2014)

2) and 3) aren't possible for a number of reasons.

IT doesn't create an infinite dream world but turns everyone in the world into zetsus, it obviously isn't something that Madara knew about or else he would never have attempted this plan. Also his inner thoughts had him mistaken Kaguya for the Shinju speaking to him, so clearly he was in the dark about that. 

Finally, the issue with 3) is that Madara is way too much of a sadistic ass hole to believably be an "Itachi". Itachi didn't look like he enjoyed any of the things he did to Sasuke, meanwhile Madara was chortling like a school yard bully when he told Obito what he did to Rin. There's no way in hell any believable anti-hero would do that (even Itachi being a "hero" is a stretch to me).

Scenario 1) seems to be closest to the truth. I don't think Madara will be able to cancel IT on his own because it was portrayed as something Kaguya was truly casting in 677, but it seems as though he will fight Kaguya from the inside at a certain point.


----------



## takL (Jun 10, 2014)

maddy is still from the uchiha, a long line of great actors.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 10, 2014)

takL said:


> 2) hagoromo, who knows about his mum so damn well asked naruto n sasuke to stop maddy, not kaguya


What he expected could have just been wrong.

After all, he expected the world to be all kumbaya after delivering his Ninshuu idea too. 

I expect him to be back for sure, but just to have a shot at redemption.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 10, 2014)

Previews pff come on, we got one about Madara's mangekyo sharingan like what 6 months ago? I'm still waiting


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 10, 2014)

What I find suspicious is why Hagoromo never mentioned to either Naruto or Sasuke that his mommy was actually in the Tree, I seriously doubt he doesn't know.


takL said:


> 3) hagoromo, who knows about his mum so damn well asked naruto n sasuke to stop maddy, not kaguya



Hagoromo is like Danzo, he's only telling half-truths.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2014)

I would not mind it if madara pulls a itachi and it was all a trick, but one thing against this is what he told obito about rin and how he said it he enjoyed it. He relished in making obito feel pain.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 10, 2014)

I think it is obvious by now that Hagoromo is the darkness (Yin) of Kaguya's two sons while Hamura is light (Yang) ,also, it is counter-intuitive for Madara's redemption to make him a villain again since the Kaguya manipulation/ Black Zetsu treachery is Kishi's plot vehicle for Madara's humbling, disillusionment that will ultimately lead to his redemption, Madara still has a part to play no doubt, but not as an antagonist.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 10, 2014)

Only another god is a match for a god.:ignoramus


"Itachi... Please forgive me.."


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2014)

Finally....
FINALLY THE POWER OF THE NINE GODS SHALL BE UNLEASHED!


----------



## takL (Jun 10, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I would not mind it if madara pulls a itachi and it was all a trick, but one thing against this is what he told obito about rin and how he said it he enjoyed it. He relished in making obito feel pain.



i thought that was so out of maddys chara. maddy fans thought it was great but really a last boss needs to have class than shooting the ambulance. 
however maddy was doing something to obitos heart then. the sfx said 'rub rub'
if he wanted b-zetsu not to notice what his hand was doing, hed bring up whatever shit as a red herring.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 10, 2014)

Best prediction I found on the net: 

Kaguya: Let us begin shall we.
Naruto: What we are waiting for lets begin.
Sasuke: Wait Naruto!!
Naruto: What happened now???
Sasuke: Dont be hasty theres something up with her byakugan..
Naruto: What is it????
Sasuke: Can u throw a Rasenshuriken at her.
Kaguya: I'm Waiting..
Naruto: No sweat.
(Throws a bijjudama rasenshuriken at Kaguya)
(Kaguya shown using 512 triagrams air pounce and shatters the rasenshuriken)
Sasuke: So you see now...
Naruto: Look we cant defeat them with our current selves. You remember what Kaguya said about us first?
Sasuke: Sure.. He pointed us as Hagoromo and Hamura..
Naruto: If the sage of six paths is Hagoromo then Hamura should be his brother..
Sasuke: So what should we do idiot?
Kaguya: I'm still waiting....
Naruto: Last time after our death we met Hagoromo so this time we can meet Hamura..
Sasuke: But we need to die for that.
Naruto: So lets kill ourselves..
(Naruto and Sasuke rasenganing and chidoring each other and they died)
(Naruto again shown on water and sees an old man shaving his beard)
What will be his new powerups????

End


----------



## Shattering (Jun 10, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Best prediction I found on the net:
> 
> Kaguya: Let us begin shall we.
> Naruto: What we are waiting for lets begin.
> ...



Not sure if you are kidding or you really think that shit is good


----------



## eurytus (Jun 10, 2014)

think Kaguya will have a flashback about how her sons betrayed her


----------



## kingcombo (Jun 10, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Not sure if you are kidding or you really think that shit is good



Dog shit fanfic.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 10, 2014)

takL said:


> i thought that was so out of maddys chara. maddy fans thought it was great but really a last boss needs to have class than shooting the ambulance.
> however maddy was doing something to obitos heart then. the sfx said 'rub rub'
> if he wanted b-zetsu not to notice what his hand was doing, hed bring up whatever shit as a red herring.



"an invincible immortal man, that's who madara uchiha is!"

he will be back to kick ass. i wouldnt be surprised if he prepared something in obito for this scenario


----------



## Trojan (Jun 10, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Not sure if you are kidding or you really think that shit is good



Indeed. That was retarded as f.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 10, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Best prediction I found on the net:
> 
> Kaguya: Let us begin shall we.
> Naruto: What we are waiting for lets begin.
> ...



Lol, that was great!  How can people not find this funny?

But that actually doesn't work if they are on/around water because they get into each other's minds by doing that.


----------



## takL (Jun 10, 2014)

kaguya needs an army that can fight in any environment, whether with no oxygens, extreme heat  or coldness in order to domonate the universe.

but she is yet to know about shinobis, earthlings that use chakra as wepon. 
kakashi tells her how shinobis are better than w-zetsu taking this war as an example.




T-Bag said:


> he will be back to kick ass.



for sure. hagoromo wouldn't ask naruto n sasuke to stop maddy and not kaguya for no reason.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 10, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Lol
> 
> Don't you think we are owes an explaination to the convoluted mess (believable stretch) in the first place?



Yeah we do and it's inevitable. I'm just not into Kaguya or got tired of the villain's flashback after flachback prolly.

So I needed to rant


----------



## takL (Jun 10, 2014)

i sorta understand many girls cant be into kaguya. 
shes too overwhelmingly beautiful to relate or something.


----------



## O-ushi (Jun 10, 2014)

Chapter 680

Sasuke "The only way to reach Kaguya's power level is to have both the rinnegan and the senjutsu of the six paths... Naruto take my Rinnegan :"

Naruto "Thats not my style " "We have to work together! "

Sasuke ""


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2014)

takL said:


> kaguya needs an army that can fight in any environment, whether with no oxygens, extreme heat  or coldness in order to domonate the universe.
> 
> but she is yet to know about shinobis, earthlings that use chakra as wepon.
> kakashi tells her how shinobis are better than w-zetsu taking this war as an example.
> ...


Quick question what if RS wanted naruto and sasuke to beat madara before he became kagura.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 10, 2014)

I think Hamura will appear.


----------



## takL (Jun 10, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Quick question what if RS wanted naruto and sasuke to beat madara before he became kagura.



did he become kaguya? i thought kaguya took over what maddy got.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 10, 2014)

^Same difference. Maddy became Kaguya by the latter taking over the former.



O-ushi said:


> Chapter 680
> 
> Sasuke "*The only way to reach Kaguya's power level is to have both the rinnegan and the senjutsu of the six paths...* Naruto take my Rinnegan :"
> 
> ...



Sasuke and Naruto: "Fuuuusion-HA!"

You know it's coming...


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I think Hamura will appear.



all i think about when reading his name is neji driving a humer


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> all i think about when reading his name is neji driving a humer



Would be so cheesy to see Hamura taking over Neji's Body saying I'm Hamura blah blah.


----------



## takL (Jun 10, 2014)

Alexdhamp said:


> ^Same difference.


i beg to differ.

Sasuke in his mind: this chakra... *Madara is nothing in comparison with this*.
How come a creature like this exists...


Hagoromo: when power concentrates on one person, it goes out of control and eventually ends up possessing the person.

Hagoromo: The current Madara is exactly the case...
He's just like my mother, Kaguya.
Now having finished being a tenseisha (≒transmigration body) of Indra
He's come close to me by obtaining 10b's power
and is even approaching to the power of my mother Kaguya.

Hagoromo: I want you to stop Madara.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2014)

takL said:


> did he become kaguya? i thought kaguya took over what maddy got.



To me it seems she took over his body. And madaras became kagura. He is probably somewhere in there still.

What I was trying to say before was that RS may have wanted them to beat him before she took over.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 10, 2014)

takL said:


> i sorta understand many girls cant be into kaguya.
> shes too overwhelmingly beautiful to relate or something.



She's not very appealing to look at. The byakugan is quite hideous and her outfit kinda reminds me of laundry blowing in the wind that escaped from the lines when she floats. She just has a very flat, unnatural look to her


----------



## Addy (Jun 10, 2014)

takL said:


> i sorta understand many girls cant be into kaguya.
> shes too overwhelmingly beautiful to relate or something.



she scares me


----------



## takL (Jun 10, 2014)

Gabe said:


> To me it seems she took over his body. And madaras became kagura. He is probably somewhere in there still.


like oros fushitensei victims?


Gabe said:


> What I was trying to say before was that RS may have wanted them to beat him before she took over.



maybe. but if so wouldnt he say so? 
"oh shit now its already my mum, well then never mind its over!!"?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 10, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> She's not very appealing to look at. The byakugan is quite hideous and her outfit kinda reminds me of laundry blowing in the wind that escaped from the lines when she floats. She just has a very flat, unnatural look to her



Same here. The byakugan makes her look even worse.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 10, 2014)

takL said:


> i sorta understand many girls cant be into kaguya.
> shes too overwhelmingly beautiful to relate or something.



Wtfdidijustread.jpg

It has NOTHING to do with her being a woman.  That is the more appealing part of her character.  What is unappealing to a lot of people (boys and girls alike) is that she showed up with 0 development this late in the series and is just another satanic puppet-master.  (Also she usurped the power of Madara if you know about those fans)

Her being a female is one of the likable things about her.

I think she's pretty. . . But also a huge bitch (she is throwing her grand kids into a garbage disposal atm)


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 10, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Her being a female is one of the likable things about her.



Hardly. She could be a man, woman, baby, dog, tentacle monster, etc. and it still would not make her more likable. I can only foresee sexist backlash incoming with the reveal of her backstory to be completely honest.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 10, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Hardly. She could be a man, woman, baby, dog, tentacle monster, etc. and it still would not make her more likable. I can only foresee sexist backlash incoming with the reveal of her backstory to be completely honest.



Oh my god!

Well, for even more sexism, read the tale of Izanagi and Izanami.  Their first children were evil monsters because the woman spoke before her husband at the wedding/copulation.  To repent for her sin, the monsters were killed and the reversed time to remarry without the woman speaking before her man.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 10, 2014)

The moment her character was introduced in the chakra origin story, people were already making sexist remarks about her being a stupid woman who caused all the problems in the world. I don't see how her character can be improved from here on out. If she's from the moon (which would make no sense as her son was the one to create it) or an alien trying to create an intergalactic army it would be a random ass development as the concept of humanoid aliens was hinted at only 9 chapters ago. And as I said before, if she has a female related weakness exposed or anything to do with tragic love the sexist backlash will only escalate.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Wtfdidijustread.jpg
> 
> It has NOTHING to do with her being a woman.  That is the more appealing part of her character.  What is unappealing to a lot of people (boys and girls alike) is that she showed up with 0 development this late in the series and is just another satanic puppet-master.  (Also she usurped the power of Madara if you know about those fans)
> 
> ...



Kaguya is my wife, I wish


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2014)

Fuck ya'll talking bout.
I'd still hit it. Lmao


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 10, 2014)

Kaguya will throw away her robe next chapter to show the world her sexy hot body, she might be wearing swim suit insside with Sage designs,


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Best prediction I found on the net:
> 
> Kaguya: Let us begin shall we.
> Naruto: What we are waiting for lets begin.
> ...



lol it's kinda retarded and since kishi is so repetitive, this prediction might come true.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2014)

Gabe said:


> To me it seems she took over his body. And madaras became kagura. He is probably somewhere in there still.
> 
> What I was trying to say before was that RS may have wanted them to beat him before she took over.



Orochimaru was able to return because his chakra was stored in Anko's body.

In this series, the state or presence of a physical body isn't important.


----------



## lain2501 (Jun 10, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> She's not very appealing to look at. The byakugan is quite hideous and her outfit kinda reminds me of laundry blowing in the wind that escaped from the lines when she floats. She just has a very flat, unnatural look to her



Really? I love her  pek I am sure under this large outfit hides some nice cute little boobs.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 10, 2014)

takL said:


> 1) there was maddys dead body in front of hash at vote and yet maddy was alive.
> well see how he does it live this time.



Considering that it's likely Madara survived due to Kaguya's intervention I doubt you can compare this situation to TVOTE, besides both Naruto and Sasuke far exceed Hashirama in terms of sensing and eyesight. So far Madara couldn't keep anything from them. That montage shot where Madara's body was broken apart, even his Rinnegan doesn't leave much room for doubts.



> 2) and 3) are same thing save maddys real goal.
> because hagoromo thought one day someone from indras side would try to get ashuras chakra to be like him, he wrote the tablet to reason them not to. he also wrote about mugentsukuyomi and kaguya.
> if u put those together ull suspect that in the long run someone will try to perform mugentsukuyomi and end up being taken over by kaguya.
> 
> if 2) maddy is the real villain. if 3) maddy is the real hero.



Madara being a hero? Don't be ridiculous. His plan had nothing heroic about it. If he wanted to prevent Kaguya from ever returning there were plenty of alternatives. Permanently getting rid of a bijuu for example or if he had sealed away Indra's chakra to prevent it from transmigrating ever again. That latter option would be the sole heroic choice. Instead Madara is directly and indirectly responsible for the deaths of tens of thousands if not even hundreds of thousands depending on how much involvement he had in the previous world wars. 
Nah, your number three option is simply unbelievable.

Number one and two are already tough sells, but with enough asspullery Kishi might pull them off. But three is a no go no matter what Kishi tries. No one would ever believe that shit.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2014)

As I just said in my previous post, only chakra is important when it comes to whether a character's return is viable in this series.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2014)

Lord Kurama is gonna have to come out and speak to this woman.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 10, 2014)

I love it when people say "lol this is so stupid that Kishi might actually do it" and it never actually comes true.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 10, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Lord Kurama is gonna have to come out and speak to this woman.



u and ur nine failures...lol


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 10, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> u and ur nine failures...lol



None of the villain's would do shit without the juubi.
In fact without Bijuu even Kaguya would be fodder.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _680 Prediction_ 




*Kaguya:* Be gone!
*Naruto:* Argh! Lava!?
*Sasuke:* !!
*Sasuke:* _Kuchiyose no jutsu_
(A large hawk appears below, saving Naruto and Sasuke from the lava)
*Sakura:* Kyaah!!
*Kakashi:* _Doton: Doryūheki_
(A large earth platform emerges from the walls of the lava cave, catching Kakashi and Sakura before they fall)
*Kakashi:* !!
(he makes another hand seal, and a second platform emerges to save obito)
*Sasuke:* _Is this a genjutsu?_
(He uses Sharingan to see through any possible genjutsu chakra, but fails to find any)
*Sasuke:* _No.. this is.._
*Sakura:* I don't get it.. who is she? 
*Naruto:* Whenever Kurama was taken from me, this old guy appeared.. his name was Hagoromo, and he appeared to Sasuke too. He told us this lady is called Kaguya, she was his mom, and she was the first ever person to use chakra!! She's really old!!
*Kakashi:* _Could it be..those two have inherited powers from the Rikudou Sage..?_
*Kaguya:* I've been gone all these years, and yet still there exists people like you, trying to resist me. Do not dare fight back, it is meaningless. 
*Sasuke:* _Amaterasu_
(Amaterasu flames fly towards her, but a great chakra escapes from her body, and they seem to all but disperse before they can even get close to her)
*Sasuke:* That chakra..
*Naruto:* Grr..
(Sakura looks on, worriedly)
*Sakura:* Kakashi-sensei, what should we do?
*Kakashi:* ...
*Kakashi:* I don't think..there's anything we can do. I'm sorry to say this Sakura but..this is it for us. This is an opponent unlike anything I've ever seen. To put it frankly..the only ones able to do anything are Naruto and Sasuke, we'll just have to leave it to them. 
*Sakura:* ...
*Sakura:* _So even now..it's still like this.._
(Sakura backflashes to Sasuke telling her she can't do anything of use)
*Sakura:* _All that work, to try and catch up to them..and I'm still not able to do anything..I'm still not able to help them.._
(She clenches a fist, then looks to her feet in disappointment) 
*Sakura:* _Naruto-kun..Sasuke-kun..I'm so sorry..I still am unable to.._
*Kakashi:* Don't be hard on yourself. I know how much you want to be able to help them, but Naruto and Sasuke aren't normal shinobi like you and I. If you try to do something without thinking, you'll only get in the way.
*Sakura:* ...!
*Sakura:* (Backflashes to Kakashi standing in front of her, telling her not to do anything without a strategy)
*Sakura:* _No..*No*..there must be something I can do. There has to be something I can do..to help them.._
*Sakura:* (She begins to look around)
*Sakura:* _Think Sakura...think_
*Naruto:* It's gonna be tough fighting her in the air like this..
*Sasuke:* Yeah
*Naruto:* I guess we'll just, have to use ranged attacks!!
*Naruto:* (He begins to gather chakra for a Youton: Rasenshuriken)
*Sakura:* _They can't fight her properly in the air..so they can only use ranged jutsu. But I'm just a close range type, what can I d--_
*Sakura:* !!
*Sakura:* (She looks to the ceiling of the cave)
*Sakura:* I've got it!!! 
*Kakashi:* !?
Sakura: Kakashi-sensei, use your earth style to protect yourself, and go to Obito!! Quick!!
*Kakashi:* Sakura, don't be reckless, you can't--
*Sakura:* No, I can do this.
*Kakashi:* ...
*Kakashi:* Very well, but whatever your plan is, be careful (he begins to move)
*Sakura:* Naruto-kun! Sasuke-kun!! Give me some cover!!
*Sakura:* (She begins to scale the cave walls, and runs towards the ceiling of the cave)
*Naruto:* ..!?
*Naruto:* Sakura-chan, what are you doing!?
*Sakura:* Just trust me on this! Distract her!! 
*Sasuke:* (The hawk Sasuke and Naruto ride on top of begins to fly closer to Kaguya, and then comes to a sudden hault)
*Naruto:* (Aims the Youton: Rasenshuriken at Kaguya)
*Kaguya:* Will you throw it? What good would that do?
*Sasuke:* (Uses the Rinnegan to teleport himself and Naruto to right above Kaguya's back, Naruto then tries to slam her with the Rasenshuriken)
*Kaguya:* (Using her Byakugan) Behind me? So..you used the rinnegan to teleport yourselves. How interesting. 
*Naruto:* ..!?
*Naruto:* (The Rasenshuriken hits her, but is immediately absorbed)
*Naruto:* The Byakugan..I forgot, she can see us..
*Sasuke:* But to have detected us so quickly..she's really fast.
*Kakashi:* (He sits beside Obito on stone wall) _Sakura..whatever you're going to do..do it *now*.._
*Sakura:* (She stands atop the ceiling of the cave, running towards the area directly above Kaguya)
*Kaguya:* Now, what will you do? (her hair expands, crushing Sasuke's hawk, before spreading around him and Naruto and binding them again)
*Kaguya:* This time, you won't be able to fly away..
*Sakura:* As if I...would let you touch them!!!!
*Kagura:* ..? (She looks to the ceiling)
*Sakura:* SHANNAROO!!
*Sakura:* (She strikes the ceiling of the cave, causing the roof to start to completely collapse in on itself, a massive explosion occurs, and the hundreds of stalactites begin to fall rapidly)
*Naruto, Sasuke and Kakashi:* !?!?
*Naruto:* (Manages to make a handseal inside of her hair-bind)
*Naruto:* _Tajuu-Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!!_
*Naruto:* (The force of so many Kage Bunshins being created breaks the bind of her hair, releasing him from her grasp)
*Sasuke:* (enshrouds himself and Naruto in a large Susano'o, breaking himself from Kaguya's grasp in the process)
*Kaguya:* (disappears from sight as the stalactites and rubble are blasted into the lava lake below. The lava is blasted to either side of the cave, melting through the cave walls, and causing even more rubble to fall from the ceiling. The entire cave begins to collapse.
*Sakura:* (has been hit with a large bit of rubble, lost her balance and falls from the ceiling of the cave)
*Naruto: * !!
*Naruto:* (a Kage-Bunshin clone manoeuvres between the falling rocks, grabbing Sakura before retreating back into Sasuke's Susano'o with her in hand)
*Naruto:* (Another two clones do the same thing, but rush to Kakashi's aid. Kakashi has erected another doton wall to protect himself and Obito, but it's slowly falling apart under the pressure. The clones grab Kakashi and Obito, and bring them to Sasuke's large Susano'o.)

(As the devastation finally settles down, huge clouds of smoke clear and the lava-lake has been mostly moved or dispersed into different areas of the cave. The area below is now a large mountain of fallen rubble and stalactites)

*Sakura:* I'm sorry to have been so reckless..but I wanted to give you a way to fight on the ground, without having to stay airborne all the time..
*Kakashi:* _So that was it...huh_
*Naruto:* Sakura-chan, that was awesome!!
*Sakura:* (She smiles)
*Sasuke:* (His Susano'o diminishes)
*Sasuke:* There's no time to be careless..she's back again
*Kaguya:* (She seems to reappear, as if from nowhere)
*Kaguya:* So, you destroy my precious nursery..and then you destroy this place too. That seems to be all you're capable of.._destruction_. But I will not let you destroy anything else, this will be the end!
*Kaguya:* (She begins to transform)
*Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi:* !?!?!?!?

END




..Yeah okay, it reads a little like fanfiction 

Kishimoto's been foreshadowing things to come with Sakura in the last few chapters though, so I feel like this is something she could feasibly do.​​


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2014)

i do think sakura will do something important to prove her worth. so sasuke knows he was wrong about calling her and kakashi worthless. but i do no think it will be right now in the upcoming chapter but eventually.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 10, 2014)

> for sure. hagoromo wouldn't ask naruto n sasuke to stop maddy and not kaguya for no reason.



Because Kaguya played Hagoromo just like she played Madara

He's done give it up, for someone who claims not to be a Madara fanboy you sure are acting like one


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 10, 2014)

I can only hope that someone has a time ninjutsu that can take the manga back before Sasuke ran away from Konoha.....


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 10, 2014)

Sakura will do something in the next few chapters. That's painful obvious.


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I love it when people say "lol this is so stupid that Kishi might actually do it" and it never actually comes true.



Like Shinju's eye being a higher level Rinnegan instead of a Sharingan?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2014)

We get a peep inside of Kaguya's mind to see Madara is crying. 

The heroes will escape. Naruto will teleport them to the Kunai he dropped earlier; it is either now or never for Hiraishin. Failing that Obito, Minato or Tobirama will bail them out.

Don't really see the peril though. It is a bit hard to think, ''oh my days, lava''! When the characters have casually dealt with a bunch of falling meteorites. This is what happens when you make the power curve too steep.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 10, 2014)

something is happening to sakura, good or bad


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 10, 2014)

Gunners said:


> We get a peep inside of Kaguya's mind to see Madara is crying.



Seeing Madara in Kaguya's mind would actually be a good idea.  I would love it if he became lime Kimblee inside of Pride.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 10, 2014)

chapter title: Sakura's torture  and death


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jun 10, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> chapter title: Sakura's torture  and death



Woah woah woah woah.

Woah.

Kaguya wouldn't torture her first.


----------



## Mateush (Jun 10, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> What I find suspicious is why Hagoromo never mentioned to either Naruto or Sasuke that his mommy was actually in the Tree, I seriously doubt he doesn't know.
> .



This manga reminds about Matrix (Kishi's favorite movie), so maybe Hagoromo is like Oracle. Mysterious and suspicious, but not dark nor evil.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 10, 2014)

Liek for realz Sakura is going to do some thing this chapter. You know like scream Sasuke-kun and Naruto every 2 or 3 pages. While the pairing fans fight over her saying Sasuke's name first.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 10, 2014)

Bow down to the sensei Madara.


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Liek for realz Sakura is going to do some thing this chapter. You know like scream Sasuke-kun and Naruto every 2 or 3 pages. While the pairing fans fight over her saying Sasuke's name first.



No surprise there


----------



## Weapon (Jun 10, 2014)

What's all this random Sakura talk? Is she mentioned in the preview or something or is she just the current flavor of discussion.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jun 10, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> Really? I love her  pek I am sure under this large outfit hides some nice cute little boobs.



I tip my hat off to the guy that tapped that, though. No woman gets any bigger and intimidating looking than Kaguya in this manga...


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 10, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Sowwy but it's Kaguya's time now.



Hogoromo: Madara is trying to obtain my mother's power. Stop him.

Madara is gonna troll. You watch.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Hogoromo: Madara is trying to obtain my mother's power. Stop him.
> 
> Madara is gonna troll. You watch.



I like Madara better but let's be honest Madara ain't trolling Kaguya the sexy wabbit women.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 10, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I like Madara better but let's be honest Madara ain't trolling Kaguya the sexy wabbit women.


Never doubt the invincible immortal


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Never doubt the invincible immortal



He might help somehow but he isn't coming back for real.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 10, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> He might help somehow but he isn't coming back for real.


Help? Are you kidding me?

Madara is coming back as final villain.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 10, 2014)

Much like how the Spoiler thread isn't for comments, this thread isn't for discussing other members or their bans, unless you wish to lose access to Telegrams.


The Faceless Man said:


> I think Hamura will appear.


Nah, I feel like we still have some time before his actual appearance, although, we may get some information about him.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 10, 2014)

It would be awesome if Kaguya takes off that robe during the fight.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 10, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I like Madara better but let's be honest Madara ain't trolling Kaguya the sexy wabbit women.



There's no point to make Madara the primary antagonist again.



Bruce Wayne said:


> It would be awesome if Kaguya takes off that robe during the fight.



If she does that, she'll probably look something like Yunalesca from FFX:


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 10, 2014)

^
Kaguya's too classy to wear stripper clothes tho.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 10, 2014)

Let's be honest if Kishi really wanted to make Kaguya final villain he wouldn't waste Madara so early in the manga. 

Madara didn't get defeated in the battle and had no flashbacks. That bitch revealed herself too soon.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> It would be awesome if Kaguya takes off that robe during the fight.



I predict Kaguya takes her robe off


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 10, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> *Much like how the Spoiler thread isn't for comments, this thread isn't for discussing other members or their bans, unless you wish to lose access to Telegrams*.
> Nah, I feel like we still have some time before his actual appearance, although, we may get some information about him.



Kaguya flashback will show him either way. Somehow the history has nothing on him.
To be the sage's brother and not be remembered ? Clearly he did some shit.


My hindsight told me the bold part to but it got deleted:rofl


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 10, 2014)

Revy said:


> ^
> Kaguya's too classy to wear stripper clothes tho.


People thought similar of Konan...


The Faceless Man said:


> Kaguya flashback will show him either way.


Maybe in silhouette or from behind like Hagoromo's earlier appearances.


> Somehow the history has nothing on him.
> To be the sage's brother and not be remembered ? Clearly he did some shit.


All of that went down millennia ago and shinobi society isn't so focused on history lessons. It's not surprising that Hamura wasn't remembered when his brother was mostly forgotten as well.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2014)

So, why did Kishi decide to keep the Hokages in the game? As of right now I can't see a lane for them to fit in.


----------



## SageFlash (Jun 10, 2014)

- Naruto saves the day with either new Bijuu Mode or makes a patch in the lava with Isobu/Saiken's KKG
- Kaguya sizes them up and has some banter with them regarding Ashura/Indra
- Hamura is alluded to, we get some of his story and the Juubi fight
- Sakura wonders about her precious Sasuke-kun some more
- Kakashi formulates a plan and reveals the Hiraishin kunai Minato gave him all those years ago
- Minato teleports to the zone with Hashirama, Tobirama, and Hiruzen in tow holding onto him
- Ginyu Force pose of the the Edo Hokage on top of the head of Naruto's Bijuu Mode


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll give Kaguya max 15 chapters before she was taken over by Madara.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 10, 2014)

I think Madara is done for now. He was played like a fiddle by Kaguya, Katy.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> *Spoiler*: _680 Prediction_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Doctor Crane said:


> People thought similar of Konan...
> Maybe in silhouette or from behind like Hagoromo's earlier appearances.
> All of that went down millennia ago and shinobi society isn't so focused on history lessons. It's not surprising that Hamura wasn't remembered when his brother was mostly forgotten as well.



Yeah, the average shinobi probably has no idea what a "Rikudou Sennin" is.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 10, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I think Madara is done for now. He was played like a fiddle by Kaguya, Katy.


Kishi wants you think that Madara was played like fiddle. It's usual Kishi's trick.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 10, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Let's be honest if Kishi really wanted to make Kaguya final villain he wouldn't waste Madara so early in the manga.
> 
> Madara didn't get defeated in the battle and had no flashbacks. That bitch revealed herself too soon.



Kaguya is far more of a threat than Madara so no, Madara is not going to retake the helm of villainy again. And what will Madara do? resume his plan and bring everyone back to the dream world? what's the point of revealing Kaguya if she's just going to be replaced again by the one she replaced? 

Madara still has a part to play, but antagonist is definitely not the role.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Kishi wants you think that Madara was played like fiddle. It's usual Kishi's trick.


Even though Kaguya's far stronger than Madara? Even though Kaguya urged Madara to absorb the Shinju Tree? Even though Kaguya left out Mugen Tsukuyomi's true purpose? How WASN'T he played for a fool?


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 10, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Even though Kaguya's far stronger than Madara? Even though Kaguya urged Madara to absorb the Shinju Tree? Even though Kaguya left out Mugen Tsukuyomi's true purpose? How WASN'T he played for a fool?


Madara wants to obtain Kaguya's power. Hogoromo already explained.

Madara is gonna be stronger than Kaguya.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Kaguya is far more of a threat than Madara so no, Madara is not going to retake the helm of villainy again. And what will Madara do? resume his plan and bring everyone back to the dream world? what's the point of revealing Kaguya if she's just going to be replaced again by the one she replaced?
> 
> Madara still has a part to play, but antagonist is definitely not the role.



Really, I'm a Madara fan but this is pretty spot on.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 10, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Madara wants to obtain Kaguya's power. Hogoromo already explained.
> 
> Madara is gonna be stronger than Kaguya.



I don't think Madara's desires have anything to do with it anymore.  He's kinda been owned.  I really think it's unlikely that this'll end up as a Keikaku Doori moment for Madara at this point.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 10, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> I don't think Madara's desires have anything to do with it anymore.  He's kinda been owned.  I really think it's unlikely that this'll end up as a Keikaku Doori moment for Madara at this point.


No. Many things haven't been explained about Madara.

He is not gonna be erased from the manga like that


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Madara wants to obtain Kaguya's power. Hogoromo already explained.
> 
> Madara is gonna be stronger than Kaguya.




The power Madara wanted to achieve was the third eye and Mugen Tsukuyomi. He achieved it. And we were blatantly told Kaguya was above Madara, and even shown how much.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 10, 2014)

Godaime and sageflash predictions were awesome!


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 10, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The power Madara wanted to achieve was the third eye and Mugen Tsukuyomi. He achieved it. And we were blatantly told Kaguya was above Madara, and even shown how much.


You sure?

Then why Sasuke was flabbergasted by Kaguya's overwhelming power if Madara already had it?


----------



## Plague (Jun 10, 2014)

Madara's will might come back and weaken Kaguya for our heroes to deliver the final blow


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> You sure?
> 
> Then why Sasuke was flabbergasted by Kaguya's overwhelming power if Madara already had it?


Since Madara never wanted Kaguya's power. All he wanted was her Third Rinnegan eye and Mugen Tsukuyomi, two powers _she had achieved_. Hagoromo had explicitly explained Kaguya had used Mugen Tsukuyomi before and that Madara wanted to do that, hence the warning.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 10, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since Madara never wanted Kaguya's power. All he wanted was her Third Rinnegan eye and Mugen Tsukuyomi, two powers _she had achieved_. Hagoromo had explicitly explained Kaguya had used Mugen Tsukuyomi before and that Madara wanted to do that, hence the warning.


How do you know that? Are you kishi? 

It's never been stated that third eye is all Madara wanted. Stop assuming stuff you don't know anything about.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> How do you know that? Are you kishi?
> 
> It's never been stated that third eye is all Madara wanted. Stop assuming stuff you don't know anything about.


1. Kaguya achieved Mugen Tsukuyomi in her era.

2. Madara's entire goal is Mugen Tsukuyomi.

3. Awakens Third Eye for Mugen Tsukuyomi.

4. Madara uses Mugen Tsukuyomi, same power Kaguya did in the past.

Kind of clear.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2014)

Trolls aside, basically we're going to see this: 

- Naruto saves everyone with his Bijuu Mech
- Kaguya comments on his skills
- Kaguya talks about her sons and grandsons a little bit, not much
- Kaguya stunts on them with her power
- Obito wakes up
- Chapter ends with something similar to "Kaguya's strength is unmatched"


----------



## The Big G (Jun 10, 2014)

Naruto performs a Rasengan Limit Break


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since Madara never wanted Kaguya's power. All he wanted was her Third Rinnegan eye and Mugen Tsukuyomi, two powers _she had achieved_. Hagoromo had explicitly explained Kaguya had used Mugen Tsukuyomi before and that Madara wanted to do that, hence the warning.



Kaguya's power is the possession of the strongest chakra, which she acquired after eating the fruit. Madara mentioned it to be his end game:



In the end, it pretty much amounts to the same thing anyway. After everyone was caught in Mugen Tsukyomi, the Shinju absorbs everyone's chakra, giving Madara control of it all.


----------



## Virgofenix (Jun 10, 2014)

Imo, Naruto uses his new 9-beast BM to get out of the lava situation. Sasuke will use Susano'o for it, obviously.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2014)

i actually have hope of finally seeing a susanoo armor this week 

if this is for real Sasuke will need to pull wings really fast and in a small size


----------



## Weapon (Jun 11, 2014)

The current unconfirmed spoiler being tossed around is Naruto using Isobu to help them maintain position above the Lava with Sasuke using Raiton to help stabilize it. Obito wakes up in the end. I could believe that but I'm just going to wait.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 11, 2014)

Weapon said:


> The current unconfirmed spoiler being tossed around is Naruto using Isobu to help them maintain position above the Lava with Sasuke using Raiton to help stabilize it. Obito wakes up in the end. I could believe that but I'm just going to wait.



Hopefully it isn't true, Obito should just die already.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 11, 2014)

^Exactly. Without Black Zetsu or Gedo mazo, he can't live anymore after casting Gedo Rinnei Tensei.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 11, 2014)

The greatest battle is about to begin.

Sasuke Uchiha. I welcome you to coat the power of the Nine Gods in the most FASHIONABLE of garments. Armor their mighty power with the most Perfect battle God.

Let the heavens tremble and the hell below run cold.

Their Will of fiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa will overcome all!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> The greatest battle is about to begin.
> 
> Sasuke Uchiha. I welcome you to coat the power of the Nine Gods in the most FASHIONABLE of garments. Armor their mighty power with the most Perfect battle God.
> 
> ...


flying susanoo bijuu


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 11, 2014)

lol at people expecting Obito to die. Never gonna happen.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 11, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> flying susanoo bijuu


flying susano'o ten tails


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 11, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> The greatest battle is about to begin.
> 
> Sasuke Uchiha. I welcome you to coat the power of the Nine Gods in the most FASHIONABLE of garments. Armor their mighty power with the most Perfect battle God.
> 
> ...



Go forth, Susano'o.

 Become Kurama's wings. :ignoramus


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 11, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> lol at people expecting Obito to die. Never gonna happen.


Black Zetsu was the only thing keeping him alive after Rinnei Tensei. Why wouldn't he die now that Black Zetsu is gone?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Unfortunately for Naruto and Sasuke, I'm expecting Kaguya to put them down so they'll be forced to either escape or she'll be too much and just leave. They'll probably show off a bit before she rolls her sleeves up though. 

This should be pretty interesting.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 11, 2014)

Isn't Gai still laying on the ground while there's lava everywhere?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nope. Gai's in Mugen Tsukuyomi. Kaguya teleported everyone.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Black Zetsu was the only thing keeping him alive after Rinnei Tensei. Why wouldn't he die now that Black Zetsu is gone?


Because the author won't let him die. For now at least.

Obito is yet to showcase his sussano.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 11, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> flying susanoo bijuu



Sounds awful..

Oh wait..


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Black Zetsu was the only thing keeping him alive after Rinnei Tensei. Why wouldn't he die now that Black Zetsu is gone?



Because it is obito the guy has had a foot in the grave for a while and has not died. People expect him to die and he pops back and does something. I won't buy him as death until it is 100percent confirmed in the manga. He is a cockroach, you can't get rid of him.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 11, 2014)

Obito became the Jubi jin after he used rinne tensei to rez Madara. Kyubi said he'd survive even after the jubi got extracted.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 11, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Because the author won't let him die. For now at least.
> 
> Obito is yet to showcase his sussano.


Even if Obito could achieve Susano'o (which he most likely can't since he lacks Tsukuyomi or Amaterasu), how would that help against Kaguya?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 11, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> flying susanoo bijuu





BlinkST said:


> flying susano'o ten tails





Luiz said:


> Go forth, Susano'o.
> 
> Become Kurama's wings. :ignoramus



Ya'll gonna make a niqqa crie


----------



## navy (Jun 11, 2014)

Hopefully we learn why the tree/juubi and Kaguya share that eye.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Obito became the Jubi jin after he used rinne tensei to rez Madara. Kyubi said he'd survive even after the jubi got extracted.



No he resurrected madara after naruto and the alliance took the bijuu from him. He survived the extraction then he revived madara.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Even if Obito could achieve Susano'o (which he most likely can't since he lacks Tsukuyomi or Amaterasu), how would that help against Kaguya?


Because Kishi will give super haxxed sussano? 

Even jin Madara had no direct counter against Kamui. Imagine Kamui-Sussano?

Anyway, this manga explicitly emphisized on both eyes unleashing full power. So expect Obito to get ridiculously haxxed after he gets his second eye.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Even if Obito could achieve Susano'o (which he most likely can't since he lacks Tsukuyomi or Amaterasu), how would that help against Kaguya?



Not to mention that he would be using Susano'o for the first time. 

Technically, it should be no more than the skeleton form.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 11, 2014)

Spoiler pic is on baidu


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 11, 2014)

Gabe said:


> No he resurrected madara after naruto and the alliance took the bijuu from him. He survived the extraction then he revived madara.


Then lost Gedo Mazo which was the only thing keeping him alive, then got Black Zetsu attached, then got stabbed in the chest by Madara, then passes out, then loses Black Zetsu which was the only thing keeping him alive.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 11, 2014)

Losing BZ doesn't mean he's got to die immediately. Now that BZ is gone Obito prolly has like a 1-3 minute expiration date on him. Plenty of time for Naruto to heal him or some shit.


----------



## Klue (Jun 11, 2014)

Gabe said:


> No he resurrected madara after naruto and the alliance took the bijuu from him. He survived the extraction then he revived madara.



He shook off the initial Rinne Tensei. His hair hadn't turned white prior to becoming the Jinchuuriki without reason.


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 11, 2014)

The Format said:


> Losing BZ doesn't mean he's got to die immediately. Now that BZ is gone Obito prolly has like a 1-3 minute expiration date on him. Plenty of time for Naruto to heal him or some shit.


...Obito had Gedo Mazo ripped out of him before hand. Black Zetsu was the only thing keeping him practically in tact. 

He should be allowed to die, he's done his part Format.


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2014)

Sasuke summons a hawk and saves Naruto while kakashi saves Obito and Sakura.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 11, 2014)

Obito's only chance of dying at this point is after everything's done and the day is saved. Won't be surprised if he survives to end, either. But that's about the only opportunity for it that I see at this point.

He'll probably get to play hero one more time.


----------



## Klue (Jun 11, 2014)

Damn, Obito was pinned. 

Ouch.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 11, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Unfortunately for Naruto and Sasuke, I'm expecting Kaguya to put them down so they'll be forced to either escape or she'll be too much and just leave. They'll probably show off a bit before she rolls her sleeves up though.
> 
> This should be pretty interesting.



Errr... they cannot run away this time.

If they do everyone will end up transformed into Zetsu.

There is no one left to train them anyway and they can't afford doing a million push ups to catch up to Kaguya that way.

Either they will meet Hamura in their mind like they did with Hagoromo and gain haxxx from him too OR they will unlock the full power of Indra/Asura during this battle and add it to what they got from RS.

OR they will use ninshu to somehow stop the Shinobi World from supplying Kaguya with chakra. If she were to be cut from her main power source it would diminish her power to the level that even Current Naruto and Sasuke could handle.

Besides they just got an extreme  power up and yet they need another one when it hasn't been even 10 chapters since the latest one? Come on...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 11, 2014)

> Sasuke summons a hawk and saves Naruto while kakashi saves Obito and Sakura.



Naruto couldn't summon the 7-tail's wings? 

Kishi still playing favourites


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...Obito had Gedo Mazo ripped out of him before hand. Black Zetsu was the only thing keeping him practically in tact.
> 
> He should be allowed to die, he's done his part Format.



He hasn't as of yet, do you want Obito to die too?

Also trollbito lives again


----------



## Klue (Jun 11, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Naruto couldn't summon the 7-tail's wings?
> 
> Kishi still playing favourites



Wings appearing from his right palm? Don't want to see.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 11, 2014)

So Naruto can't summon Chomei's wings to fly because.....???


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 11, 2014)

Dat stigmata.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 11, 2014)

See Sasuke, Kakashi can still be useful 

Dat slick bastard.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 11, 2014)

Sasuke saving Naruto's ass. As usual.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 11, 2014)

The Indiana Kakashi routine has me in stiches.


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> Damn, Obito was pinned.
> 
> Ouch.



Obito still has a role to play. I wonder what it can be as he is practically  98 % dead.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 11, 2014)

Holy crap, did Kakashi do all of that?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jun 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The power Madara wanted to achieve was the third eye and Mugen Tsukuyomi. He achieved it. And we were blatantly told Kaguya was above Madara, and even shown how much.



Agreed. Unless Madara lied about his goal of simply casting Mugen Tsukuyomi on the world to create an artificial peace, then what can he possibly add onto Kaguya's true aim? That's why Black Zetsu questioned rather he understood the true objective of MT and proceeded to state the real purpose. The revelation of the stone monument was what brought Madara into despair in the beginning, so this second revelation will no doubt drive him to the protagonist side should he do make a return. He's pretty much been relegated to Obito's position in their relationship and will probably change his path the same way, though. Very unfortunate considering he was the last bastion of sadistic, war-loving evil pricks of villainy in this manga...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 11, 2014)

Who's the dickhead who put that shitty troll back into the green?


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2014)

Kishi really going all out to keep Obito around.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 11, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Sasuke saving Naruto's ass. As usual.



Jinnobi?


----------



## Harbour (Jun 11, 2014)

Kishimoto remind me that Kakashi is the only true ninja here. Dat oldschool rope.


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2014)

Kyu said:


> So Naruto can't summon Chomei's wings to fly because.....???



he probably can summon the full bijuu mode and perhaps flying bijuu wings, but kishi is saving it for later. sasuke could have summoned Susanoo to fly, but instead he used the hawk.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 11, 2014)

I wonder will all Uchihas end up being some kind of saviours? 

Madara is already saviour.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## eurytus (Jun 11, 2014)

can we go straight into Kaguya's flashback...seeing how they survive lava isn't very interesting


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke summons a hawk and saves Naruto while kakashi saves Obito and Sakura.



That's kinda hilarious. 

Kishi's putting so much effort into Sasuke being anti-Kakashi/Sakura my sides are hurting from laughter. 





Arles Celes said:


> Errr... they cannot run away this time.
> 
> If they do everyone will end up transformed into Zetsu.
> 
> ...



They mentioned it takes a while for everyone to turn into Zetsu so given that, given the time limit, that's a clear sign that things won't happen instantly. Otherwise there's no point in referencing that. They just got an extreme power up but things aren't just going to be enough to take on Kaguya unless Hagoromo gave them a far larger power. 

This isn't going to be just some 8 chapter fight and then that's it for Kaguya. If she mentioned she needed soldiers then clearly this is heading for something else. Why does she, the strongest person on Earth, need soldiers? Who is she fighting against? 

Considering this, yeah. They just can't defeat her outta nowhere. This is heading to something else.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...Obito had Gedo Mazo ripped out of him before hand. Black Zetsu was the only thing keeping him practically in tact.
> 
> He should be allowed to die, he's done his part Format.



I'm not arguing whether he should die one way or the other (although based on the spoiler it looks like he's gonna live). I'm just saying Obito doesn't need to die immediately; in fact didn't Karuma say something about it taking awhile? BZ's presence merely delayed the clock, if you will, that was put on his time span.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2014)

Naruto can fly


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 11, 2014)

*Well that chapter was shit*

Fucking nothing happened


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 11, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> The Indiana Kakashi routine has me in stiches.



Now's a good time for Kaguya to create a massive boulder for him to run from.


----------



## Sora (Jun 11, 2014)

yeah what a waste


----------



## Bringer (Jun 11, 2014)

Is it just me or did this chapter go by extremely fast.


----------



## Skull007 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nothing new to see here, except that kakashi is still an old school ninja (dat rope) and naruto can float


Well, there's something interesting in this chapter, but it's only assumption.

They're talking about dimensions, so there's a small chance that this isn't about aliens, but other dimensions

The hokages could sense their chakra though, so maybe it's not 'another dimension'


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 11, 2014)

Chapter worse than Sony's E3


----------



## Azaleia (Jun 11, 2014)

Hm, it was boring. Kishi telling us for the 1000 time that Sasuke only cares of his boyfriend and himself, Naruto can fly...Mmm.

This FV needs a good amount of flashbacks. Yes I'm saying I want flashbacks


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 11, 2014)

Kakashi grabs Sakura, throws a kunai perfectly into Obito's hand, ties a scroll and a kunai together and throws it into the ceiling.

I can't even fathom how quickly he was moving there.  But that was awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Sasuke saving Naruto's ass. As usual.



Guess you missed when naruto saved he obito many times and relayed sasukes kindness this chapter by saving him.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2014)

Nic said:


> Kishi really going all out to keep Obito around.



If he keeps him then he should be imprisioned on kirigakures torture chambers for eternity. Also with sanitation duties such as cleaning toilets.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 11, 2014)

You can tell that the Shinju is controlling Kaguya. She's not even the villain of this arc but a vessel really.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 11, 2014)

So...I somewhat understood why Madara wanted infinite tsukiyomi...

I can't understan why Kaguya wants it? I mean it's more like she just wants to rule the world, how would IT help with that?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 11, 2014)

That was one of the best chapters I've read in a while.  I'm so excited I cannot sleep.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 11, 2014)

It was a nice transitional chapter. I can't wait for next week.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 11, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's kinda hilarious.
> 
> Kishi's putting so much effort into Sasuke being anti-Kakashi/Sakura my sides are hurting from laughter.
> 
> ...



Either Kaguya wants soldiers to fight against each other in some sort of gladiator fights for her amusement or there is a bigger enemy behind her too.

If there is a stronger enemy then she is quite expendable as the bigger baddie can simply take over once she dies. The longer the fight against her lasts and the more of her power she shows the worse for her. Kishi does not allow for a villain to have two battles or more against the hero unless he is named Sasuke Uchiha. If the battle lasts more than 10 chaps and she starts using her full power then its over for her.

Unlike with Obito and Madara who were referenced as far as part 1 Kaguya is simply a true final boss that is meant to surprise the readers as "Wow, there is one more villain that was hidden??!!"

I have to admit that her obsession with chakra instead of butthurt due to a dead brother or crush makes her a bit unique and that is a good thing IMO.

That said I do not see Naruto agreeing to flee while knowing what may happen to his friends if they do not defeat Kaguya ASAP. Sasuke may consider to retreat so he can analyze her powers and think of a plan to beat her. But Naruto? He would never agree to escape while his friends are Zetsufied. And by "taking a while" it may be a few hours or a day. In either case Naruto has no reason to think that they will get stronger than her before all of his friends go Zetsu.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2014)

*HOW I READ THIS CHAPTER*

this is my honest to god opinion of this chapter 

the sakura part.




the kakashi part



the sasuke part




the kaguya part


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2014)

I loled.


----------



## Xeros (Jun 11, 2014)

Lmao, what about obito?


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2014)

Xeros said:


> Lmao, what about obito?



i have nothing for him :/


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2014)

lol nice. 



Xeros said:


> Lmao, what about obito?



What about him?


----------



## Benihisago (Jun 11, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> You can tell that the Shinju is controlling Kaguya. She's not even the villain of this arc but a vessel really.



This. Kaguya probably has a split personality with the Shinju, it would explain the two-face description Hagoromo gave to Naruto and Sasuke.

The fact that she's saying all of the chakra belongs to her resembles that of the Shinju's will. Maybe she is the Shinju itself?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice, except the pot shot at Sakura just so you can appease your friends to look cool.

+ Kakashi/Sakura aren't near any walls, but w/e.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Nice, except the pot shot at Sakura just so you can appease your friends to look cool.
> 
> + Kakashi/Sakura aren't near any walls, but w/e.



bullshit, kakashi can swing to the wall but didn't


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> bullshit, kakashi can swing to the wall but didn't



Hey everyone, Addy think Kakashi can swing with 300+ pounds already weighing on that skinny scroll with a kunai holding it up in the ceiling.


----------



## principito (Jun 11, 2014)

hahaha the kayuga part LOL

first nice thread in months motherfucking addy--- good job


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 11, 2014)

adee said:


> So...I somewhat understood why Madara wanted infinite tsukiyomi...
> 
> I can't understan why Kaguya wants it? I mean it's more like she just wants to rule the world, how would IT help with that?




Black Zetsu says that she wants to go to war with somebody.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Hey everyone, Addy think Kakashi can swing with 300+ pounds already weighing on that skinny scroll with a kunai holding it up in the ceiling.
> 
> You're seriously dumb sometimes, dude. Not sure if it's intentional just so you can hate more, though.



yeah, the scroll that can support kakashi and sakura's wight   suddenly can't be used for swinging. it was only destroyed because of the magma's fire lol.

your real world logic is no match for kishi's nonsense :ignoramus


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, the scroll that can support kakashi and sakura's wight   suddenly can't be used for swinging. it was only destroyed because of the magma's fire lol.
> 
> your real world logic is match for kishi's nonsense :ignoramus
> 
> i think your fancoyism is blinding you from the truth.



Grammar, Addy. Spelling too. 

The scroll that can be used for Kakashi and Sakura's weight *while they're staying still.* You're suggesting that Kakashi test the endurance of the scroll _and the kunai in the ceiling_ even further by swinging. Methinks you just want them to die faster. 

And I'd very much like to see this wall that was close enough to Kakashi, btw. Not that it solves your lack of logic for the swinging idea. And please tell me how it's a good idea to be standing on the walls of a volcano-like area? 

Ah, fanboyism. The go-to argument when you can't back up your claims.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 11, 2014)

This was great!

  Addy is one of NF's treasured members.  


[sp][/sp]


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Grammar, Addy. Spelling too.
> 
> The scroll that can be used for Kakashi and Sakura's weight *while they're staying still.* You're suggesting that Kakashi test the endurance of the scroll _and the kunai in the ceiling_ even further by swinging. Methinks you just want them to die faster.
> 
> ...



yeah, keep telling yourself that a thin piece of paper can STOP 150 pounds from falling mid air. the momentum alone should cut that paper in half seeing that kakashi and sakura were FALLING APPLYING PULLING FORCE  when they stopped meaning that piece of paper can withstand being swung around. 

but no............ naruto makes total sense and kishi isn't an idiot at all 

yeah,  gravity is  a bitch :ignoramus


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, keep telling yourself that a thin piece of paper can STOP 150 pounds from falling mid air. the momentum alone should cut that paper in half seeing that kakashi and sakura were FALLING APPLYING PULLING FORCE  when they stopped meaning that piece of paper can withstand being swung around.
> 
> but no............ naruto makes total sense and kishi isn't an idiot at all



Addy, you're making yourself look worse.

If Kakashi and Sakura have already stressed the scroll with 300+ pounds of FALLING PULLING FORCE, you're assuming that it can even be swung AFTER THE FACT without snapping/breaking the kunai out of the ceiling. You're suggesting that they test the endurance of the scroll/kunai even further after they pulled the fuck out of it *already.*

And you STILL have yet to address the "where's this wall?" issue, as well as the "Why the fuck would they stand on a molting volcano wall?"


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Addy, you're making yourself look worse.
> 
> If Kakashi and Sakura have already stressed the scroll with 300+ pounds of FALLING PULLING FORCE, you're assuming that it can even be swung AFTER THE FACT without snapping/breaking the kunai out of the ceiling. You're suggesting that they test the endurance of the scroll/kunai even further after they pulled the fuck out of it *already.*



so it can stop 300+ pounds  from falling but not being swung because it would happen after stopping kakashi and sakura even if there is no indication of  stretching or stress or deterioration on the scroll after being used?.

your just inventing excuses now 



> And you STILL have yet to address the "where's this wall?" issue, as well as the "Why the fuck would they stand on a molting volcano wall?"



this wall _agrees with this_ 

and what volcano wall? :ignoramus


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> so it can stop 300+ pounds  from falling but not being swung because it would happen after stopping kakashi and sakura even if there is no indication of  stretching or stress or deterioration on the scroll after being used?.
> 
> your just inventing excuses now
> 
> ...



If it somehow survived being pulled down by 300+ pounds, why are you assuming it can now survive being swung around like a grapple hook after it already *took* 300+ pounds from falling pulling force? 

_agrees with this_

Look at the Kunai in the ceiling only halfway through at best. *Look at the falling rubble around it.* There's your indication. 

You're just calling things you don't think of invented excuses now. Intellectual limitation doesn't mean these obvious answers don't exist, Addy. 

You mean the vague 2D wall that can't confirm distance?  Try again with something more concrete, please.

Volcano wall, as in the wall heated by the sea of lava beneath it?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 11, 2014)

The way I see it, the scroll isn't even long enough to get them to a wall anyway. Kaguya's not stupid, she dumped them in the middle of that cavern. And it's immaterial, as looking at it anyway, the scroll would've caught fire and broke anyway for they built enough momentum to even try a jump of any kind.

This just shows that since the area changed, Kakashi is no longer properly equipped for the environment. He didn't bring the kusari gama chain that he used to save himself from Deva Realm's Bansho Ten'in.

As for Sasuke's character development, just because he's been through some shit and come out a different person doesn't mean that Naruto is supposed to accept that just because the situation has gone to hell that it's OK for Sasuke to just disregard keeping the other members of their team alive, even if they can't directly contribute or contribute at all. And he pointed out that Sasuke used to and should still be able to understand the instinct to protect your comrades.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> If it somehow survived being pulled down by 300+ pounds, why are you assuming it can now survive being swung around like a grapple hook after it already took 300+ pounds from falling pulling force?
> 
> cannot


why do you assume it can?  



> Look at the Kunai in the ceiling only halfway through at best. *Look at the falling rubble around it.* There's your indication.


it is falling rubble from it being stuck in there only a few seconds ago. there isn't even no SFX sounds indicating it isn';t sturdy or kakashi commenting on it 


and why is it rubble and not volcanic ash?.


> You mean the vague 2D wall that can't confirm distance?  Try again with something more concrete, please.


 so.......... how about obito being so close that kakashi can throw a kunai to make him  stick to the wall? 



> Volcano wall, as in the wall heated by by the sea of lava beneath it?


 
you mean the same wall obito is pinned on? ck


----------



## Sete (Jun 11, 2014)

I do wonder how would he walk on the wall when he was drooped mid air into a volcano...
And swing to the wall? Despite popular belief he is not spiderman and had another body with him and while doing all that shit also pinned Obito to a wall. forgive kakashi for not having time to be tarzan.
And it ends with the typical rant. 3/10.


----------



## epyoncloud (Jun 11, 2014)

the sauce has more development than nardo. when has nardo developed personality wise despite how much he had  gone through?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> why do you assume it can?
> 
> 
> it is falling rubble from it being stuck in there only a few seconds ago. there isn't even no SFX sounds indicating it isn';t sturdy or kakashi commenting on it
> ...



Why do you assume it can't? I'd quicker believe that taking pulling force and then swinging on it is just asking for it to easily break, rather than assume it can take pulling force (especially of said magnitude) and then not break/fall out after the already applied stress. Naturally, you're going for the more negative side of things like always, because everyone but Sasuke, Itachi and Orochimaru make mistakes, right? 

They're hanging there with falling rubble. That indicates a level of breaking no matter how you slice it. And this is the aftermath - The stress has already been applied from the falling force, and the rubble that would fall from just hitting there already passed. Kakashi's hand is even shaking. 

Because Kakashi threw it hard  Try harder. Kakashi punched Sasuke up towards a bridge at the reunion.

You mean the unconscious Obito? ck


----------



## The Uchiha Sasuke (Jun 11, 2014)

Definitely need more info on Kagura and why she was focusing on Naruto.


----------



## xMiku (Jun 11, 2014)

I have read all the pages in this thread and not a single person mentioned the fricken castly tower that can be seen next to the volcano?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 13, 2014)

Im making a thread about this chapter. Kaguya will show her real byakugan next chapter


----------



## Gabe (Jun 13, 2014)

epyoncloud said:


> the sauce has more development than nardo. when has nardo developed personality wise despite how much he had  gone through?



He has developed just naruto is a hero he will always save people. It's in his nature. You can change that all of a sudden. Heroes protect the needy.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 13, 2014)

Heroes will protect everyone


----------

